# June '05ers... :)



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Still cutting eye teeth. At least one of the top ones has cut partially through... there's a dot there.







Can't get in there to check on the others, but sleep SUCKS right now so I know they're working on it. Still snotty... probably leftover cold, ear infection clearing and teething all combined. Not fun. She wakes at night all grumpy and congested. What do you all use for congestion?? Medicine wise.

She is being SOOO silly today. Just goofy silly. Walking around stomping and doing this big exaggerated clapping and spinning. Cracking us up. She loves to point out (i.e. poke) your eyes, nose and ears. She also likes "hay-yer", you know, the stuff on your head? She loves to "cuh-ker" with markers and crayons like her brothers. She also likes to sit at the table and eat with them and play with clay... she has really been trying to fit in with them lately. If they have both have a bowl of something, she runs to find a bowl and sits down with them. Too cute. Okay... better run before i ramble on for too long here.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

hey davina! glad to hear from you!!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

davina- really cute about gwyn trying to fit in. it is sweet that she has two big brothers.
so, we got a new cat tonight. he is gigantic. really enormous and seems very sweet, but aware of his size. poor blue is under the bed. i think they will come along though b/c so far we havn't had a fight, just hissing and hiding. maybe it will cure the baby itch for me for a bit.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ds id doing the same thing with the spinning, clapping and huge exaggerated(sp..it's so late) movements. today he started growling like a monster. he's learning so many things so quickly, it just amazes me. currently, ds is sick as am i. we're going to try and get back into the ped tomorrow. this is just getting rediculous (again, sp, sorry)







:


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

subbing. Hi guys. Worn out today -- went to a homeschoolers' Halloween party which would have been great fun if Miles didn't freak out .... AGAIN. Then when we got home Danny yanked an earring out of my ear -- thankfully didn't tear my ear but did ruin the earring. I just don't have the patience for it today ... downed a big box of Milk Duds and put a pizza in the oven for dinner.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

me too- i just spent over three hours at the laundry mat. but i don't have any milk duds.
mcs


----------



## kwren23 (Jul 28, 2006)

just saying hi... i've been a member here for a while but have just really started posting and wanted to introduce myself to other mommies of june 2005 toddlers...







hi! i'm karen


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

pass around the milk duds! long day here too. ds is acting really weird around dh. he will be "fine" (not whiney, pissy, destructive, etc..) all day but the minute dh comes home he turns into a terror. the odd part is, he will say "daddy?" all day long and seem to be looking for dh throughout the day but then has this behavoir when dh actually comes home. so weird. plus, i think my boobs grew 2 sizes over night. my colostrum came in yesterday and now they are busting at the seams. ds likes poking them. another really weird ds behavior...he seems *really* interested in my boobs again. can toddlers still smell milk like infants can? it just seems kind of odd. he hasn't asked or tried to nurse but he really likes laying on my chest with his nose in them the past few days. something he would *never* do before. he's not a generally snuggly guy and prefers to be running around. any ideas? also, anyone know how to use myspace? i'm tyring to send "friend requests" so that ppl can see pics of ds but i have no clue how.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Anne... is your dh not paying much attention to Spud when he gets home?? Maybe he needs some one on one time with daddy.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

anne..dd could smell my boobs once i got pg..it was weird.

and he does need to go out and do something with daddy!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

just saving us from the pits of page two. eisa won't nap today and it is yucky weather so we are kinda stuck inside. she isn't unhappy, but i am in need of a break- she is playing really nicely by herself right now, so i shouldn't complain.
how much do you all really "play" with your babes? as with everything, it probably depends on the babe i guess.
eisa learned to make the "chugga, chugga" sound for a train today. it is in a book and she suprised me when i turned the page. she was looking so pleased, like she had been practicing in secret and got it right. she also sais "puttputtputt" for a boat book that we have.
and, i found another tooth has poked through- i thought that she had been working on two, but it was three. this one was even bleeding a bit. ouch.
hope all is well everyone,
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

we're here..

the Early Intervention lady came today and talked to us..they will come out soon and do his evaluation.

and we're still struggling with eating...some days i barely get anything down him at all.


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

Locke puts on a show occasionally. He spins around, staggers, bounces off a chair and generally does silly stuff. Yesterday he put on the show for everyone at daycare. I swear he's going to grow up to be a comedien.

Pictures of DS http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/powers...?.dir=/cfa7re2


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Cute pictures, Amy. Boy these kids are getting big!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Awww Locke is a cutie. Love that grin.

Welcome Karen!! Your kiddos are quite cute too









Davina, Gwen sounds like such a cutie!!







We just got two bottom molars at once here..... oy.







:

Elaina just got a cold, too. So we've been dealing with stopped up nose nursing. Or not nursing in some cases









Bamamom... I'm bummed to hear Schuy still isn't eating good, poor guy. Don't have any information or advice or anything... just hugs, and I'm thinking of you guys.









Mcs... Playing... Elaina plays pretty well on her own sometimes, not as much as she used to. It's easy to tell when she's bored and wants interaction though. We spend more time doing things like taking a shower or folding and putting away laundry or stuff like that than I think we do playing... but we play too! In fact she very rarely plays with toys other than her books or ride on or wagon unless I initiate play with them.

Elaina's halloween costume is coming right along! I'm having way more fun with it than I have trying to make clothes from a pattern and it's turning out better too.







I'll post pics when I'm done.

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

subbing... just about 12wks pg here and the nausea seems to have abated... though I still feel horrible if I don't eat often enough. Other than that, I'm very busy with school, which is why I'm not posting very much. Also going through yet another cycle of crap with DH. Istra is good... I've been taking her swimming quite a lot lately because the weather is rainy these days. She likes that a lot.

here's a recent pic.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I love all the pics! Keep them coming!

I'm suppose to be writing out a schedule for the sitter that is coming tomorrow. I have to work and DH is going hunting with his family. I forgot to ask for the day off so the kids are with a new sitter. They like having someone new because they get to show off.

Claire is getting into dress up clothes. It's because she is deparate to do everything her sisters are doing.

She's getting to be a toddler as far as eating goes. She only wants to eat one thing. Last night she ate an apple for supper. (An entire apple, just biting through the skin. Crazy what you can do with just 6 teeth. She cried when I took it away from her, but she really only had the core left!) She wouldn't touch anything else on her tray. Tonight again, she fussed until I gave her an apple and then she was happy sitting in her high chair gnawing away at that. Maybe it feels good to get all of that bulk and fiber into her system rather than just the pureed baby foods.

Work was crazy today and I never had a chance to check in with you guys.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

see, that's the weird thing, ds does spend lots of time with dh after work. they play from the time he gets home until the time ds goes to bed. today was alittle better but it's still just weird how he's acting. i think he might be getting a cold. that could be interupting his mood. fnny thing though because he's obsessed with apples too







you think they would keep him healthy!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

saving us from pg 2~

its cold here!! And i'm about to try to take a nap..

both kids have been sick for 2 days with fevers...dd is overcoming it, ds is still grumpy.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Poor Bama.

Anne, both of my kids get freaky whenever there is another adult in the house -- dh, my mom, whatever. They are much better when there is just one of us with them. Don't know why.

I feel a little vindicated -- I was out of the house for much of the day and feel enormously refreshed! Dh told me that Danny was a madman, refused to eat, did a lot of screaming. And my mother babysat for us tonight so we could go out for dinner to celebrate our anniversary -- and she, who has lots of patience and love for babies, especially these ones, was surprised at how "B-A-D" Danny was, beating up on Miles, screaming, biting, etc. It is an exhausting phase and I feel better knowing that (a) it's not just me, and (b) that it wears out any adult.


----------



## KYouell (Oct 21, 2005)

My goodness! I haven't been here since Aug 28th! What a slacker!







At least you guys are good at leaving a bread crumb trail to follow.

I'm still "enjoying" morning sickness 24/7. So much for it only hanging around the 1st trimester (I'm in week 13 now). I haven't really been able to do much other than deal with my Biscuit and nap when he does. Poor DH has had to bear the brunt of cooking and shopping -- anything to do with food. I'm doing a little better on that front, but raw meat is still pretty gross. I had thought it was bad the first time, but oh this is so worse. I am just so exhausted. I had complained last time that I was sure that if I could just actually throw up I would feel better. I learned that theory is wrong last week. Oh well. I didn't want to brush my molars and my tongue anyway.

So, I'm going to cut this short and go make sure that my blog is in my signature. Not that I've posted more over there, but if there's anything juicy/interesting going on there'll be another way to find me!

Hugs to all. I thought of you guys even though I wasn't logging on.
Kath


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

we missed you Kathleen! and i'm at 22 weeks and still feeling ill every few days. my phenagren is keeping the puking at bay though.

meli-sounds like a wonderful time, happy anniversary!!!!

bama-it's cold here too. and pouring rain. yucky. i hope ya'll feel better soon. we're starting to get somethign here, i've had a sore throat for several days.







:

all the pictures are adorable! i can't believe how big our "toddlers" are! someone at the mall today thought ds was 2!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Kathleen!! I was thinking about you today, but I can never remember your username!!!

PLEASE come back and post with us..we miss you!!

And anne...some one at the store guessed ds lately as 12 mos.







: he is pretty small..

and we go back to the gastro doc monday, and they're gonna want to do a feeding tube.

I am SO not prepared for this. I do have a somewhat local friend who had a dd with a NG feeding tube for a year, and has offered to help us.

He just wont eat, and he's not growing. GRRRRR I wish he could just eat!! And he wants to eat! so frustrating...

but the happy news!! DH is home!! I get to be frisky! Woohoo! try out my new mirena!! Give 'er the old test drive!














:


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Bama... I thought you were supposed to use backup for the first month? Just curious. Have fun.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twouglyducks* 
Bama... I thought you were supposed to use backup for the first month? Just curious. Have fun.









No one told me that!! Grrrrrr

We had only had sex once since my period when i got it in, and we used a condom that time, so she said good!

GRRRR

do I really have to use backup??


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

A friend of mine just got one put in a couple of weeks ago and thats what she was told. It was a "Just in Case" type thing...b ut they said for a month to use bacfkup.


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

: Kathleen! sorry about the continued morning (day) sickness. that's got to be rough.

yesterday I'd invited my pregnant friend to dinner and she called and said 'I can't come, I'm in labor!' so I went over to her house for about 6 hours and she had a little girl last night at 10pm-ish, it was an intense second labor, I think she was having back labor. anyways that was really fun! now I get to practice my postpartum doula skills.

ugh I need to go get another depo shot. i was enjoying being dp-free and not having to worry about bc.

people often think ds is 2 years old. they're surprised that he doesn't talk as much as a 2 year old. he's got a big head tho, so that helps make him look older.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

bama- oya. how scary. i remember that someone started a thread about this a few weeks ago- i don't think that it fits schuylers problem exactly b/c he can't even keep the food down, but you might want to check out the thread to see if anyone has some encouraging words at least. i will look for it.

kathleen- i am so happy that you wrote, i just wish that it didn't sound so hard for you. that is a very long time to be sick. have you tried the stuff that anne or michelle take? i was really sick and extra vitamin b helped a lottt. morning sickness is kinda of like colic though- the same thing never seems to help two people and everyone is full of advice. i mean, have you tried saltine crackers? or running the vaccume nonstop for hours? just joking. how is stephen doing? pictures?

oh yea! i want to see some pregnancy pictures!

melissa- sounds like a great wekend. hilger took eisa yesterday, but he accidently took my keys too so i had to stay inside when i was hoping to go and secretly buy some chairs that we can't afford. boy was he happy when he heard that. he has her again right now for a walk. he is so good sometimes. and i am so bad sometimes. a-hahahah.

i made a simple little dress for eisa's halloween costume- she and i will both be witches. i choose it b/c she loved to run around with her bath towel....but that was last week, this week she HATES it- we'll see if she is a witch with a cape or not. i have a feeling that she won'tbe a witch with a hat. she might just be a kid in a black dress.

ok, mcs


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=541887

bama- does that work?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

thanks mcs...I posted over there...

It is strange that a tube is beginning to look like such a blessing...







:


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Kathleen, it's so good to hear from you! I've been wondering how you were. Sorry to hear that you are still so sick.

Bama, I'm sure dtd will still be fun, no matter what accoutrements go along with it









My new strategy is to get away from the children as often as I can. Nice, huh? It's not totally selfish though -- I do get refreshed after a break, and can be much more patient with the screaming, books getting thrown at my face, etc. Took them to church today and that was a trip -- Miles was pretty good but Danny was terrible, running all over the place, scribbling in a hymnal with a pencil (!), and being very LOUD. I knew this would be a difficult age and I am trying to keep that in mind -- it is a phase, it will end someday. Miles was takling to me about something last night and I said to him, "Imagine, Danny is going to be a big boy like you someday. I wonder what he'll want to talk about?" It is hard to believe.

Here's a sad but true confession -- Danny loves TV. Really loves it. He is now running to the cabinet, getting DVDs, bringing them to me, and then plopping down on the couch expectantly. We are not a family who have the TV on all day, and Miles's screentime is limited but Danny is right there for all of it. Sigh.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

TV-ds watches at daycare. they only do kid oriented type shows but it's so annoying!!! now ds wants to watch at home and will get mad when he can't. it's getting better and he knows that i will not turn the TV on at all during the day when he is awake. he gets to watch Baby Einstein before naps and bed and that's it at home. dh and i watch the news from 5-630 but that's it. we don't have cable or anything so that really limits our viewing options. is it odd that ds has no clue who Elmo and other "typical" toddler favorites are?


----------



## famousmockngbrd (Feb 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee* 
is it odd that ds has no clue who Elmo and other "typical" toddler favorites are?

DD calls all Muppet types "Elmo". I think it's a little joke on her part, because DS and I always make a big deal about saying "No no, that's not Elmo! That's Grover!" etc. So even if he watched TV there's no guarantee he'd know who Elmo is.









Poor DD is getting a whole bunch of teeth. She teethes (sp??) in a weird pattern - right now she has her top first molars but not her top canines, and she's currently cutting both her first molar and canine on the lower left side. The rest are right under the surface, though. She gets this weird blister-like thing on her gum as her molars surface. It looks really gross. DS never got it but he cut his teeth a lot faster. It takes forever for DD's teeth to break through.

I am having kind of a hard time letting go of my image of DD as a baby. We are not having any more kids and it is somewhat melancholy to watch her babyhood disappearing.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Quote:

Here's a sad but true confession -- Danny loves TV. Really loves it. He is now running to the cabinet, getting DVDs, bringing them to me, and then plopping down on the couch expectantly. We are not a family who have the TV on all day, and Miles's screentime is limited but Danny is right there for all of it.
I'm so glad someone else admitted this.







: Joey's all about DVDs and, lately, I've bought her some







: She's got one baby einstein that she loves (the changing seasons one, which I actually like, too.







) She also loves Elmo







: and Veggie Tales (She'll bring me a DVD and go, "Ta...ta....ta....."







I keep trying to get her to say "VEGGIE" but she's more into the TALES part







: )

Anyway, I'm glad I'm not alone. Although, I think I'm worse than you are. Because first of all, Joey doesn't have an older sibling who's got limited TV time. She's got a gran and a mom who have the TV on pretty much constantly, for background noise.







FWIW, she rarely SITS and watches anything. She'll watch a song and then go off to her room to play and then come back in when she hears something else that catches her attention.









Sigh.









Bama, y'all will be in my prayers. That is so scary, but you are doing really really well.







And have fun with your new mirena!









I said I was going to start temping again this month, but I just forget!







It's not easy to temp first hting in the morning if you get woken up differently every day. Somedays Joey lifts my shirt, some days, DH tells me i'm going to be late for work, some days the dog sits on my foot.







: Makes life interesting, though.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

I had never heard about "backup" for a month with the mirena. My midwife told me in no uncertain terms that it was effective immediately, as did my regular dr when mine went missing.

Kathleeen, famousmockingbird, good to see both of you again!
We are struggling with teeth - he still only has 2 on top, four on bottom, and one-half a molar. He's so uncomfortable all the time, chewing on anything...poor kid.

mcs - too funny about your kid in a black dress








I bought some red plaid material yesterday and a pattern for a plain pair of pants (for Cully's punk costume). I've never sewn anything besides a diaper







so wish me luck! Sam is still unsure about her costume, I think we will go browse tomorrow. For school's party she has to read a fictional book, and write a book report about it, and dress as a character from the book. I gave her my copy of Neil Gaiman's _Coraline_ and she LOVED it...wants to do that one, but I have no idea how to dress her for Coraline.







:


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:

I had never heard about "backup" for a month with the mirena. My midwife told me in no uncertain terms that it was effective immediately
Thats good. Weird that my friend's doc told her otherwise, though.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twouglyducks* 
Thats good. Weird that my friend's doc told her otherwise, though.

It's possible if the dr didn't have much experience with the mirena that they would maybe tell people that just to be safe?


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeah, probably just a "save yer ass" type thing. Sorry I scared you, Bama.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

its ok..we didnt use backup anyway







too much trouble!!









and I'm getting a little nervous and relieved at the same time...we leave in an hour to go to the dr, and oy....

its not gonna be fun for ds, if they decide to do it in the office.

And as for TV/DVD...lets just say my kids know the order of everything on public TV, and Nick Jr.

Our morning consists of..

Mickymouse clubhouse,
Dora
Diego
Blues Clues
Backyardigans
Wonderpets

then smart kid movies in the afternooon....I dont watch TV at all, except for LOST, but their daddy loves his TV...mostly sports and news.

So they know how to sit and yell at a football game..









so in terms of TV watching/DVD watching....my kids probably have all of yours beat, so no shame in admitting they watch that stuff!!!





















:


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Elaina loves eating apples whole lately too:

__
https://flic.kr/p/274868985

I am thinking about taking her to the doctor... last Sunday she woke up with a cold, runny nose/stuffed up... developed a fever Sun. afternoon then by Thursday it seemed to be drying up. Then this Saturday she had a very restles night, woke up in the am with a fever (didn't have a thermometer but she felt pretty hot so I gave her some motrin) and she has had a fluctuating fever since, was very grumpy all day yesterday and the snottiness has picked back up. Her fever tops out at 104.5... (got a thermometer yesterday!) So, I think she has a sinus infection maybe? I've never taken her to the doctor for being sick before, as I don't take myself until absolutely necessary... but I don't think infection is anything I want to mess with and I don't want her to suffer through this any more than she has to!

So we'll prolly end up going in.

Kathleen - so good to hear from you!

Bama - glad you're enjoying your mirena.







Good luck with Schuy & the Dr!!

DVDs/Tv... Elaina watches the random animal youtube, some music videos, and I checked out an IMAX elephant dvd for her that she watched almost all of... we do not own a tv so she's not exposed to it much, but I don't sweat it if she sees it elsewhere or anything. The only shows DH and I watch we download or rent, and they're not shows I want her watching! So we watch em after she's asleep.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
Kathleen!! I was thinking about you today, but I can never remember your username!!!

:
















I can remember. It reminds me of KY jelly Sorry, I see the first two letters and my mind thinks faster than I can read. I just see the ky together, rather than the K and then the youell.

Bad, bad, bad me.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Fey, maybe an ear infection, too. If so, she may be through the worst of it. I thought Gwen had a sinus inf and it was her ear, she did kinda the same thing you described, only less of a fever. I took her in, got a scrip written out but never filled it b/c she didn't get any worse. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Thx Davina, maybe so. We've decided that unless she worsens today, we'll take her in tomorrow if she's still feverish. At least get a prescription for antibiotics if the doctor wants... I really don't want to give em to her unless necessary though.

I don't like having a sick baby


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

ugga. eisa had a terrible night- up from one till four? i don't know, i couldn't read the clock anymore. and now, just now- at two, she fell asleep for her nap. she was soo tired, but it took me over an hour to get her to sleep and laying by herself. teeth? she has some coming. i finnally gave her some baby tylonol- that is her first dose ever. i think it was neccesary, but i still felt nervous giving it to her. i am supposed to make dinner for a friend tonight and i just don't know how i will be able to make it to the store and cook before then. i think we might have something more simple than i was planning.

fey- cute picture as always (well, cute elania) i hope she feels better soon. sick babies are no fun.

bama- thinking of you and schuyler. let us know when you get home.

not much tv here- i guess i have confessed to you all each time i let eisa watch it. your confessions make me feel better, like i could loosen up a little. i do watch the news most evenings so she often sees that. i, though, have been watching to much after she goes to bed. it is just so easy. i have never had all of the channels that we pick up right now. hopefully that novelty will wear off soon.

lunch! (and maybe a little charlie parker on pbs)
mcs


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

As we speak, I'm uploading photos on Flickr. They're from August and our travels to NWT (also some from at home). I'm charging the battery on my camera so I can post some recent ones.

Bama - I really wish there were more I could offer than hugs and prayers. We are praying for you, though and here are some good hugs:























Sorry for all with sick and teething babes. Sage is still working on her molars so I feel your pain. Don't feel too bad about giving Tylenol, mcs. Did you see the thread on drugging babies?? Sick!!!

TV - I was getting pretty self righteous over the summer about Sage never watching TV. This is because we decided not to have satellite all summer. Now we have channels and it's a lot harder. I was good for a while but ended up resorting to Treehouse when supper has to be made (not that it worked very well!). When my parents were here, my dad had the TV on 24-7. He's deaf, too so it was _loud_ and annoying. This week, I'm making a promise to myself and Sage. No TV!!!! There, it's in writing. We'll find lots of other fun things to do.

Do your kids like playdough?? So far, Sage doesn't like the way it feels on her fingers. I'm sure she'll come around. I can't wait until she's really into all those crafty things. We want to get her an easel for Christmas.

OK...here are some pics: http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/photostream/


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

She's so cute!! Her little pigtails are so sweet.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Feeling much better knowing that Danny isn't the only TV-watcher. Now I can post this -- him fallen asleep in front of the TV!









http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...Picture301.jpg

Mcs, I was wondering, do you miss the country at all?

And I wonder how Nancy is doing .....

Hope she's better today, Fey!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

such a reassurance that other kiddo's watch TV too.







ds loves animal shows, especially March of the Penguins. when he got to see penguins irl at the zoo he was so excited.

sage is adorable! lvoe the pigtails









danny and miles are so cute together. looks like danny makes a good pillow


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

That's adorable Meli. It looks like they really get along.

mcs - saw your post on the library thread and I'm still laughing.

Here are more recent pics. DH is in these and I think he looks pretty hunky:

__
https://flic.kr/p/277960399


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

hattoo!i couldnt see your hunky dh!!









and the Dr's office was frustrating...grrrr

the doc wanted to do a trial of a med that will make him hungry....

which is sortof the problem...he's hungry and doesnt want to eat! Grrr..

for a lot of reasons..

anyway., he said if it doesnt work in a week, and cause him to take more calories in a day, we'll start NG tube feeds at night next week.

So now we wait...








:

he went to bed tonight, and i figured he had around 300 cals all day..

that is just not acceptable!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh bama! No wonder the guy isn't growing. One more week then you can do the NG feedings. That's nice that you can do them at night. My SIL's SIL had a little girl who had horrible reflux and spent a year with the NG tube. She was not quite a year and they had to do them during the day as well. She might have eventually gotten a PEG, but now at age 3 she's huge and doesn't have any more issues. So hang in there! It's going to get better.

Claire is up to 21 1/2 pounds. She's on the growth chart! Then we had Ellysia weighed and at 3 1/2 she weighs in at 27 1/2 pounds.

I was feeling grumpy this morning because I hopped on the scale and realized I'm up 5 #. Then I reminded myself that I'm 17 weeks tomorrow so that isn't half bad. Much better than what I did with the other 3. People are so funny with their comments. Oh you have 3 girls, trying for the boy are you? They would probably flip out if they knew that DH would like another after this. Yes, we are crazy. I'm with Ellysia (who talks non-stop about her baby sister) that I think this one is a girl.

They have awaken upstairs.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh cute cute cute pictures. Yes, hattoo, your dh is pretty hunky!








That little girl is precious - I love the picture of her nursing her baby doll. And I'm jealous of the pigtails! Sammy didn't have enough hair for pigtails until she was about 3, and right after that she gave herself a mullet.

Melissa, love the picture of the two boys on the couch. They look so much alike in that shot.

Bama - wish there was something I could do for you guys.







Keep us posted on how those meds work.

I think I'm going to put an ad up on craigslist to have someone come over and teach me how to use my sewing machine.







I made Cully a pair of flannel pants for his little punk halloween outfit, and they double really nicely as a pair of jammie pants!







But I realized I have no clue what I'm doing, so I'm willing to pay someone to come teach me.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Hattoo... Yup. Definitely hunky. Lucky. (That was my best Napoleon.)

Emmy, I feel that. I don't think Gwen will have enough hair for pigtails for quite some time.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twouglyducks* 
Hattoo... Yup. Definitely hunky. Lucky. (That was my best Napoleon.)

Picturing that voice coming out of you made me cackle.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Hehe, yep your dh is hunky Hattoo







You are a good looking family all around! Sage's pigtails are tooooo cute.

Elaina is feeling better today, thank goodness. Yesterday she pooped right after I took her diaper off and when I wiped her down she was screaming and freaking out and as i was cleaning her up I noticed a RASH on her back so I panicked and called and made an appointment for later in the evening. But then she fell asleep and it seemed like her fever had broken so I cancelled the appointment, not wanting to expose her to the stress and germs at the doctor's office...

but when she woke up she was screaming and arching her back like she was in pain and I couldn't get her to calm down, finally I showed her some videos online and she calmed down and I could hear her glurping... I had thought maybe I had some chicken breaded with parmesan over the weekend but I wasn't sure til then. So, on top of the fever and the rash and the runny nose she had dairy induced reflux too









She was hot again in the late evening so I decided to take her in in the morning if she was still feverish, but she didn't have a fever last night and doesn't still







Her nose seems to not be runny either and no sign of reflux so maybe we're over it all.

Now I just have to watch the mysterious rash.... since we don't vax I'm paranoid about her getting one of those diseases and when I saw it I said "Aggggh measles, what if it's measles? Agghh!" (in my head.)









Anyways, whew. What a rough few days.

Meli - your boys are so cute with their matching (or similar at least) haircuts.

Bama - poor Schuy









Emmy... I would like to learn to sew for real too. I do really well... so long as there isn't a pattern involved. Or sleeves.







: Can't wait to see cully's costume.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Fey... I hope she feels better.







Poor thing. But aren't measles pretty mild, like chx pox??


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the compliments







. I love the pigtails too. Now I can dress her in 'boy' clothes and people don't get all mixed up. Although, last weekend I had french braids in her hair and she was wearing a shirt with pink flowers on it and someone told me 'he has beautiful eyes'. Go figure!!

Mclisa - Sage is 27 1/2 lbs too!! Crazy large child that I have. She's tall, though (32") so doesn't look like the Michelin man.

Fey - I'm totally with you on procrastinating the doctor's visits! I find when I do go, we just wait for hours to be told 'it's nothing' or 'it might be this, but we can't do anything for that'. It's got to be pretty serious for us to bother. At least they aren't pushing antibiotics though.

On a more personal note, hunky DH & I got it on this morning for a whopping 30 seconds







!! For some reason, when I'm pregnant he never lasts long at all. Anybody have the same prob??


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Yep, he's a hunk!

Bama







:

Emmy, I'm impressed. I drug around a sewing machine for years that I used once (to make kitchen curtains when I was literally snowed into the house for three days!). Finally gave it to my now-estranged sister-in-law. But some of my friends make such cute things, and now that I'm in my quilting class I'm getting a yen. Good luck and let us know how the lessons go!


----------



## Kat's Mommy (Jan 2, 2006)

Still lurking...

We've been sick with a never ending cold. It's been almost a month...we seem to catch the next cold before fully recoving from the previous cold.

Hope y'all are well.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

bama! i hope S starts getting bigger soon.

emmy-i too have a machine but really suck when i try to use it. i've made a few things but i spend most of my time ripping seams.

hattoo-







you do have a hunky dh









fey-sorry to hear about all your troubles with E. i hope she stays feeling better!

pgmichelle-ds only weighed 22lbs and is 33 inches tall. he's a real beanpole


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

drumroll please.....

He ATE!!!

I dont know how many calories..but he ate.

I know he had part of a jar of bananas, and most of a jar of apples and chicken, plus a bite or two of vegan waffle!

andmaybe 8 oz of neocate jr...

that is more than he has eaten in a week..

I dont know if its the medicine or not...he had only had one dose so far, but man we are glad..

now to see if he eats again tomorrow..

cross those [email protected]!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

horah for schuyler!
eat. eat. eat.....

hilger left before i woke and didn't get home till 9-30 tonight. boy am i tired.

hattoo- so happy that i could make you laugh- i don't know if anyone else did. sometimes it is like a graveyard around here. that drugging stuff is serious though- i just can't beleive it. people are absolutly insane.

emmy- can't wait to see the halloween pictures! does cully have enough hair for a mohawk?

fey and kat- hope you all start feeling better soon.
goodnight, mcs


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Yay Schuy!!!







:


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hey, speaking of a graveyard, where is everyone? we are headed into the city today to get our family pass to the nyu gym and to our friends poetry reading. i hope that eisa will sit still for that, but i guess that i will be entertaining her in the hallway. hopefully they have snacks!
i went to tj max yesterday and bought a wooden tool set for only seven dollars, i would also like to get eisa a set of musical instruments for christmas- any suggestions?
and on a sewing note- i am going to buy two of those indian silk/wool scarfs in china town and make them into curtains for the living room. my idea is to buy them in white and draw up a design for my print maker friend to print onto them. i am having trouble designing something that i like though- it was much more simple as just a thought. the sewing should be a cintch though.

well, they are doing construction outside of our house and the noise is making me crazy! i am going to make an escape to tthe kitchen.

eat schuyler eat. eat......
this is my days mantra.
mcs


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

I'm so glad Schuyler ate for you. By the way, I love the name Schuyler.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Yay Schuyler!!! EAT, BOY, EAT!
















mcs, forgive me for being dense, I'm sure you posted about this, but...are you guys back in SI? If you are, when are you free for a get-together/playdate thingie?


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Schuy








keep up the good eating!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Schuyler! Way to go! I can't wait for the day you are complaing about the grocery bill because he is eating you out of house and home!

Glad to us on page one!

Claire still has a runny nose. She doesn't seem too crabby about it. It's just annoying because it is so constant.

DH is starting to enjoy kindermusik more.

Claire discovered raisens this weekend. She loves them. We're going to get some so she can munch on them at church.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Yay, Schuyler!

Mcs, that all sounds so much like big city fun. A little jealous here.

We went to the Natural History Museum with my mom today, which was good fun -- it is kind of old-fashioned, much of it hasn't changed since I went as a kid. Unfortunately though Danny seems sick -- he's a little feverish and his pee smells awful. Hope this passes soon.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i hate how winter brings sick babes









hope everyone feels bette soon!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

i am just stepping in to save us from page 3.

preg.michelle- i just saw a little family music place here the other day and was thinking that it would be fun for the winter blues- so, does claire like it, does she "get" it? what exactly do they do?

sharron anne- yup, i'm back and it would be real nice to get together some time. i think that your schedule is a little more scheduled than mine, so let me know when a good time would be. we should have a house warming party in a few weeks- you could come for that if we don't meet before.

melissa- you asked before if i miss the country and the answer is- not really. i am pretty bothered by this weeks construction starting at seven, but i am really feeling good to be back with people. i wouldn't be too jealous about a poetry reading though- aha! i don't know what i was thinking! it was in a little studio with no place to take eisa- she was really good, but even a "good" baby is too loud for an event like that. what was most embarassing though, was that this lady who read a poem had her maybe 3 or 4 year old daughter there and she made an apology for her behavior and said that they would be leaving right after she finished! this little girl was so sweet and they didn't bring her toys or anything and then the mother wanted her to sit in the very front and just be quiet. give me a break.

also, a lady from an advertising company was there and she said that gap was looking for baby models and that i should take eisa. i won't, but i really like the compliment. kinda stupid of me, i know, but still i like it.

i miss nancy too.

ok, i have rambled quite long enough- that should take us to the top of the top of page one again.
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

he's still eating!! he also has an icky runny nose now..bleh. it has been cold here, and is going to hit 61 tomorrow, then cold for good.

its also going to rain ALL day tomorrow.

He is doing well eating tho..he ate restaurant chicken and potatoes yesterday, and ate some bfast for me this am.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

bama: what was the name of the new med? Wow is he ever eating!

mcs: at kindermusik DH and Claire are in the very intro class. In hindsight, the class that starts at 18 months might have been better, but they can do that next. At this class the kids can range in age from a few weeks up to 18 months. There is a lot of parent/baby bonding. Singing to your child, cuddling, etc. Very touchy feely. Claire is liking the songs, but she is one of the more mobile kids, so she does walk around alot in class. She likes looking at the babies.

Claire was trying to drink her babyfood last night. She took the jar and was holding it up and trying to drink from it. Crazy girl.

Sorry for all you grey's fans. Just reruns for you tonight.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:

Sorry for all you grey's fans. Just reruns for you tonight.
Really? That stinks!!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I never got into Grey's...

I do Lost, occasionally Extreme Home Makeover, that's it.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:

he ate restaurant chicken and potatoes yesterday
way to go Schuy! Spud will rarely eat that. i hope it keeps going up bama!


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Ladies! I've posted here a few times in the past, but I'm mostly in the May '05 group since dd was due in may...
But I thought I'd pop in and say hi to everyone. I can't believe how big dd is getting. We are just getting over being sick here, too, it sucks. She hates being sick, it makes her mad when her post nasal drip makes her choke. I was just looking on my wall of the Christmas portrait we had taken of her last year, it's amazing how much she's grown in a year. I can't even believe it. She was such a baby last Chrismas and now she's just getting so big.

I'm pregnant again and this babe has the same exact due date as dd... we'll see if it's actually born in May this time, though I doubt it since dd was 15 days past her edd. It's been hard being pg and keeping up with her. Especially her nursing demands. I actually just night weaned her to make nighttime a little easier on me. She was such an avid night nurser and I never thought it would happen, but it was suprisingly easy to wean her. It only took two nights of rocking/cuddling/crying for about 10-15 minutes and that was it. Then she would whine a little when we would get into bed, but now, it's been a week and a half and she just lays down with me and snuggles. She likes to lay on top of me to fall asleep, which is something she never did before, and unfortunately won't be able to do for long since I'm sort of starting to show... but I'll enjoy her warm cuddles for now. Well, my preggo belly is starting to feel really hungry all of the sudden so I better go make myself something to eat before it gets crazy... you know how it goes...


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Isn't that crazy to have the same due date! Cool!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

rescuing us from page 2.
come everyone! i need an excuse not to do homework!!!


----------



## KYouell (Oct 21, 2005)

Personals... I'm going to split them up so I don't lose one giant post.

*Bama*
I guess MCLisa figured out a way to help you remember my screen name. And here I was worried that it seemed like I was in or from Kentucky. I'm sorry to hear about the feeding tube trials and delay, especially since he seems to want to eat, but so glad to hear that he did with the meds.









We had our own (much smaller) scare with DS' weight. A month ago he was back to the weight he was last December (pre-surgery) so the doc said to feed him more as long as he's signing "more" unless he's eating til he pukes. So we did. You would not believe the amount of food he can put away. No wonder he was banging his head on the floor and screaming when we would stop feeding him before! I felt like I had been abusing him, albeit unwittingly, but still! We went for a weight check today and he's up to 16lbs 4oz which means he gained over a pound in the past month. So, luckily, no referral to a nutritionist. I just get to spend 1-1.5 hrs feeding him at each meal. I will be so glad when I can put lots of bites on his tray and they'll go in his mouth instead of mostly on the floor. That boy really prefers a clean tray! Anyway, I know my story is nothing like yours, but I was sure on pins and needles for the last month.


----------



## KYouell (Oct 21, 2005)

Personals, cont.

*Anne*
I haven't thrown up since that one time so I'm not taking anything. My cousin loaned me her Sea-Bands and they seem to bring me down to a level I can manage.

*Mamita*
I finally got that book you recommended about tandem nursing. Amazon had it on back order for awhile. Unfortunately, DS weaned himself (NOT DH, I typed DS and I meant DS). We decided not to send the book back because that would be like asking to get pregnant a 3rd time while I'm nursing #2. I'd rather spare myself the karma and just donate the book to some other mama along with my whole library when we decide we are done getting preggers.

*MCS*
I did run the vacuum. Once. Didn't help, but it woke up DS.  Saltines annoy me, so I switched to Ritz. The veggie ones are tasty. Now if it feels like a bad morning I put on the Sea-Bands before I get up. DH wants me to get the Rx prenatal vitamins that I had last time, but they didn't really do anything for my nausea so I don't see the point in added the expense.


----------



## KYouell (Oct 21, 2005)

Personals, the last one

*Melissa*
We decided just this week to not let DS watch TV during the day. There was an article that DH read on Salon.com about it's possible relationship to autism. I blogged about it here http://kyouell.blogspot.com/2006/10/whats-new.html and included links to the article and the AAP stand on TV. I'm not sure I buy a causal relationship between tv and autism, but since autism is something we are on the watch for (DH feels he sometimes has "autistic tendencies" and it is chronically undiagnosed in kids with Down syndrome), I just don't feel we can accept the risk on DS' part. Especially since he sometimes would turn to it and just seem to switch off. Except for credits. He would clap at the credits and yell for us to come in the room and watch them with him. I have no idea why. And this is not to say that he sees no TV because we do watch it in the evenings and sometimes he's around, but at least I've stopped having it on for no other reason than background noise. Now, how I get him to stop staring at the computer screen when I'm sitting here on MDC I have no clue!

*Famousmockngbrd*
I don't think we met before. We still just have the 2 front lower teeth and that's all. We never had the tons of drooling or anything, just mom getting bit!

*Hattoo*
The paisley dress was my favorite! Looking at those sure makes me wish DS was toddling. He still just scoots on his butt -- mostly to the right so if he's just in a diaper without pants over his right butt cheek comes scooting on out! He has just decided (after seeing his cousin toddle on Saturday) that maybe standing is worthwhile and has started trying it out.

Whew! I'm caught up! Let's see if I can stay that way.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Kathleen! We miss you girl..stay current!

Where is Emmy? Are you that busy??

We had ds evaluated by Early Intervention yesterday, and we should hear something soon.

there were things the woman noticed that I didnt catch...so we'll see what the verdict is.

Well, Dh is home, so I'll go. Unexpected three day weekend!! Woohoo!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

yay kathleen! gald you're still posting with us. this is so exciting with so many of us expecitng again









have a good 3-day weekend bama!

goofy ds moment today
we've been taking him to the mall at night so he can run around and burn off energy before bed (definitely working btw) and today, he came up to a family sitting on a bench and just started "talking" to them. then he started dancing for them! dh and i just stared like "wth is our child doing?!" he could have been a little monkey with a tip jar! he is so fearless that it scares me sometimes. he also has this odd fascination with shoe stores. he LOVES looking at shoes. definitely mama's boy


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

good morning everyone!!!!!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

good morning mamas... we had a really bad night last night... i've been sick since monday and last night istra came down with it... basically didn'tt sleep all nightt because she couldn't breathe. she slept in till 10 this morning, which was nince. she was really groggy when she woke up... didn't actually want to get up... and now she is sitting in her highchair playinng with the buckle... seems in betterr spirits.

she also seems to be weaning ... nice timing... arghh. she's only nursed twice this week... she goes a few days without nursing and then she'll nurse once andn thten that's it.

i think we're going to have a nice warm bath... bake some cookies and just take it easy today.

bama... so glad to hear schuy ate... hope he keeps it up.
jenn/eaglevoice... i used to post in the may 2005 thread because dd was due in june but born in may. i'm also now lurking in the may 2007 ddc.







so i will see you around.








kathleen... nice to see you posting and glad you'rre not throwing up anymore... but even just nausea sucks. sigh.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Good day!! It's Hallowe'en in High Level today (at least for the little ones). If anyone else's town or city does this, Happy Hallowe'en!!!!

I'm dressing Sage in an orange shirt and black pants with little Hallowe'en socks to go to the toy lending library for "Move and Groove" and tonight, she'll be a ladybug (if I can finish her costume). My sewing machine is acting up but I think I just need a better needle. I'm sewing through 4 layers of cotton and 2 of fleece finishing the hem, so I think it's too thick for the poor thing. Wish me luck! The hat's done, so she can at least have little antennaes!

Congratulations Kathleen! Welcome to our informal due date club. When DS scoots on his butt, does he end up wearing out pants or diapers on that side?

Bama - great news for Schuyler!! Keep on eating little man!!!

On the topic of book recommending, I'm reading _Easy to Love, Difficult to Discipline_ by Becky A. Bailey and so far I'm very impressed. It's all about disciplining through love instead of fear. I'm only on the second chapter but already have tried some of the exercises and they work!!!

Have a great day!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hello- we just had maybe our most terrible night ever. eisa and i woke up in the end at noon! sounds nice- feels awful. i feel acctually, like i have a terrible hangover. i think i will start my period today- i just feel so weird and overwhelmed and emotional. i really have no idea what the "trouble" was and that is really frusterating. i don't think it is her teeth again, she isn't sick, she isn't meeting any new milestones......she was just up for a night of screaming misery. maybe a tummy ache?
ok, i think i have to get us out of the house so i feel like we are in the living world. thanks for letting me feel sorry for myself.

mcs


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

wow, seems like sleepless nights all around, huh? We've had three really bad nights in a row, I am running on empty. I don't know if it's teeth or what. I tried giving him tylenol, didn't seem to make a difference. I think I feel a bottom molar (the gum is really squishy and soft). But yeah, I'm operating on about 4 hours total over the last 3 nights, so I'm an animated corpse right now.

Have been trying to read, but haven't been able to do personals at all so I haven't posted.
















Bama - let us know what happens with EI stuff, okay? Good to hear that the meds seem to be working. That's some good news you needed.







:

working from home is becoming more and more of a struggle as he gets older. And of course, my work load has increased, so I'm feeling pretty overwhelmed most days. Trying to strike a balance!


----------



## Stone Fence (Mar 10, 2004)

but it's taking a hour almost to settle down and sleep. Locke acts like he's uncomfortable.








mamas with sleep deprivation.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

We've had a couple bad nights too, but nothing compared to you all! Geez. It's the worst when you have no clue why they're not sleeping, isn't it?

Danny has had a fever in the afternoon the last couple of days and very painful gas -- he was whimpering and crying as he passed gas, the weirdest thing! He's been very clingy, irritable, and restless. What's going on with these June babies?

He seems to be on the mend today though.

Not to make you all too jealous, but my mom took Miles out for an early dinner and Danny and I took a nap together, a rare treat -- it was muy delicioso.

Hugs to all, and deep sleep wishes!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Oy...we were doing the no sleep thing 2 weeks ago..we just got over it, probably b/c he's eating some now.

he just ate 2 small jars of baby food! the little medium sized jars...ate almost all of it!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

to all those with no sleep.

yay Schuy! i hope this means no feeding tube!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

"I'm an animated corpse right now."
maybe they are trying to get us ready for halloween?

i do't know, but we had another bad night- now eisa has a cold. poor baby couldn't breath and she was so restless. it is much easier for me to give some sympathy when i know what the symathy is for.
on a good note- i found a real cute old navy coat for only five dollars at the reuse kids store. i got some great books too.

i hope the rest of you got better sleep- especially you emmy- four hours in three nights! maybe alex will let you sleep in today. i hope so.

melissa- i was a'thinking that you should try danny out for the baby gap commercials- then you would come back for a visit. i hope that he is feeling better today. so nice that you have your mom around to give you some treats. i forget, did you grow up in cleveland?

kathleen- you are so nice to do all of those personals. i was only joking about the saltines though- that was everyones advice to me- it got a little old. how are you feeling this week? happy that stephen in doing so well- and that you had an easy solution to his food isues.

bama- happy too that you seem to be having a fairly easy solution (at least better than the tube) how can they tell if he is absorbing the nutrients? can you tell a difference in his energy levels ect.?

anne- stop reading and go study! joking.

peru michelle- let us know how you are! i have been looking for a place to volunteer, but am having trouble finding something that i can take eisa to. i found a thrift store that gives money to aids families, so i went for a visit on the sly, but it was run by very old and very rigid old ladies. it didn't seem like they would want or that they would need my help. i'll keep looking.

ok,mcs


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

i'm around. always reading. not much to say. luis is the same, no sleep troubles. just me trying to find time to get homework done.
volunteer work--if you can find anything where you are doing childcare (like maybe a woman's homeless shelter or a halfway house), that's usually where you can bring eisa along. also delivering meals to the elderly or doing home visits or hospital visits. old people love to see little kids.
you could also do at-home stuff, like envelope stuffing. not the most fun, but always needed work.

the baby's dad should be coming the end of november...just in time to help me during finals. heh heh..

bama- glad to see that schuy is getting more food into him.
i had more personals but i really need to get back to homework. see yall!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Ugh, sounds like lots of the June Mamas & babies are having a rough time... here's hoping November will be a nice, happy, healthy, peaceful month!

I have the house to myself... Elaina is in bed and my husband is with his family. His uncle has been in the hospital from life threatening complications from alcoholism, and his brain activity stopped so they are going to take him off of the ventilator tonight.







They might have already. I didn't know him very well but the whole thing is sad and has me feeling gloomy.







:

On a more cheerful note: it was a beautiful sunny warm autumn day here and I dragged DH and DD to the arboretum on campus and took some photos: This one is the best but there are a few more good ones on my page. It is so pretty around here right now.

She's seventeen months today..... getting so big!!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

lovely pics Fey!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Fey, those pictures are beautiful. Sage is on my lap and kept pointing at Elaina, saying, "bebe". I'm so jealous of all the leaves on the trees. Ours were all gone a month ago.







Next week, they're calling for below freezing weather and snow. Winter is here.


----------



## KYouell (Oct 21, 2005)

Yesterday was the local Buddy Walk. You can learn more about it at www.buddywalk.org, including how to find one in your area, if you are so inclined. The point is to encourage acceptance of people with Down syndrome in the community, so you don't have to know someone with Ds to go. For us it's a way to raise some money for the local Ds parents' organization and to get to see and meet other families. It was also another chance for DS to hang out with his cousin. We had a weird thing happen (for us anyway). Even though his cousin is 8 months younger, he's toddling around, babbling more specifically ("bbbbb" for balloon instead of the "aaah!" that DS does) and has just generally hit more milestones than DS. But not using a bottle. For the first time yesterday his cousin watched him in rapt amazement as DS lifted a bottle and held it up to drink. It was the first time I've ever seen him show another kid how to do something and it just floored me. Seeing as how I'm bawling my eyes out writing about it, I'm surprised that I kept it together in the moment -- I must have been stunned. Or I'm having a pg hormone surge today.

After our big day out, we had an early dinner and DS fell asleep (on his own!!!!) at 6:40. He woke when I had to give him his meds at 1am and was up and down one more time, then slept on until almost 8am. Considering that the clocks "fell back" last night, he slept almost 14.5 hours. A new record. So, more outings are going to have to be scheduled because I liked having some time to myself. Of course, I was also wiped and napped most of it away, but still!

*Hattoo*
No worn out seats in pants yet. Poor guy does have rug burn on both cheeks and chin (and a little on his nose) from fearless face dives on the carpet and lots of rolling. I put Cetaphil cream on the spots after his bath every few nights and it keeps the redness down without annoying him too much.

*MSC*
Where did you get Stephen? We call him The Biscuit and I think that is as close as I've ever been to using his real name anywhere on the internet. It's definitely not Stephen as DH wouldn't want me to use my last boyfriend's name for his first son!









*Mamita*
I don't envy the homework. Good luck to you.

*Fey*
Whoa. Beautiful photos! I think my fav is the one in the mushroom (?) dress where she's looking back over her left shoulder. Kind of mischievous and innocent all at the same time. But for a pure art photo I loved the long toes hovering over the kitty. Hehehe.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

if i find one more box elder beetle in my bathroom i'm going to scream...


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Fey - gorgeous pictures! I love outdoor fall pics. I like the toes, too







She is a beautiful little girl.

Wanted to share this, it's a neat video...even supermodels don't look like supermodels.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

emmy- that is amazing! someone once told me of an oprah show where she showed herself being "put together" for the show- sounds like about the same transformation.

kathleen- i'm not sure where i came up with stephen- is it maybe the name of amy from florida's ds? you both stopped writing around the same time so maybe?

fey- i agree- beautiful pictures! she looks so mature in some and then so goofy in others!

we went to the childrens museam yesterday- they were having a free day with a big halloween party. fun, but a little much for this family's speed. i think though that i will ask my mom for a years pass for christmas. they offer music and art classes for real cheap if you are a member.

how 'bout that time change? anyone else up an hour early this morning?

mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I've seen that video..

I am amazed at how bad her skin is before they start.
I mean, really truly, my skin is 100X better than hers..I wonder what they could do to the rest of us with a little computer work????(and I dont say that as being snotty about my skiin...I 'm just saying....they have us duped to think that supermodels are perfect and gorgeous all the time..and she was just a girl off the street like the rest of us!!)


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

That video .... wow. The Photoshop part is what freaked me out most.

As I've mentioned, I'm an "America's Next Top Model" fan and at one episode this season they had to turn up without makeup -- wow! A little makeup does wonders. I think I need a makeover







:

The time change messed me up -- we went to a Halloween party (with lots of other MDC-ers!) on Saturday night and got home by 9:00 but still Danny would NOT sleep at all. It was a looong night, made longer by that darn time change!







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ds is still not adjusted. he's napping right now, has been since about noon and he generally wouldn't go until 1. maybe this means he'll go to bed early tonight??? he didn't last night though


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee* 
if i find one more box elder beetle in my bathroom i'm going to scream...

My mom's family calls them "democrats." Not sure why. I think they've always called them that, at least that's the best story I can get from them.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

uh-oh....did I scare everyone away with that comment?

confession: who has already ate some of the trick-or-treat candy that they are suppose to hand out tomorrow? I bought kinds that I don't like so I'm safe.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i've been eating ours for the past 3 days







:

i loved this link http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=548727

anyone's dc here do this?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee* 
i've been eating ours for the past 3 days







:

i loved this link http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=548727

anyone's dc here do this?

OMG Anne..for a minute there I t hought you were eating the BEETLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















:







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:

OMG Anne..for a minute there I t hought you were eating the BEETLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nope, killing the beetles eating the candy








ok, actually, screaming and running terrified away from the beetles...i'm a wuss


----------



## KYouell (Oct 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
OMG Anne..for a minute there I t hought you were eating the BEETLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















:







:


So I went off and read the "what the kids are sleeping with thread," giggling the whole time. Then I came back and you're even funnier!

Why go anywhere else?


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

That's a funny thread, Anne. Neither of my boys sleep with anything -- I've often wished that they'd get a "lovey" but nothing takes the place of dear old Ma or Pa!

I devoured a bag of Butterfingers weeks ago -- don't know who I was fooling with that. Since then I've only bought stuff I don't really care for.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Look at this yall..

http://nodwick.humor.gamespy.com/cats/cats.htm

be prepared to laugh your butt off.







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

halloween candy was onsale at hy-vee







:

we carved ds' pumpkin tonight. well, ok, i carved it. he ate the goop inside


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Bama...can't catch...my breath.....







:







:







:

Thanks for the link; that was freaking hysterical.


----------



## sinsaratea (May 14, 2004)

Message from the beyond....

I haven't been on in months! I have been wondering how you guys were.

Rhiannon is running around like crazy, she has about 6 teeth, cutting some molars now







: I have no recent pics, but maybe soon!

I have been making it through my first semester of grad school [creative writing]. I have been really devoting myself [when i can] to my writing and it feels great.

Question: Rhiannon understands many words [kitchen, bath, bathroom, drink, diaper, etc] and reacts correctly to them [goes upstairs when i ask if she needs a didey change]. But she doesn't really say much. She says mama but i think she thinks that is her name! She can say "toe". And i have heard her say daddy. But she really relies on non verbal cues alot. normal? i guess she will talk when she needs to?


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Hi Sara! It seems there is a huge range of normal for talking at this point. From what I understand, what's important at this point is that they understand words you say, which you mentioned Rhiannon doing. Glad to hear school is going okay.

I've been eating the trick-or-treater's candy too.







I bought a bag of kinds I didn't like.... and held off eating them for a day. Then when they were gone I didn't try kidding myself and went ahead and got the good stuff. And it's mostly gone too so I guess I'm going to have to buy another bag... assuming I don't go into shock from all the sugar first.







:

We carved pumpkins last night, funfun.








at beetles/democrats. Democrats?!

Thanks for the funny cat link... Elaina and I loved it! I'd seen some of em around before but still, funnyfunny.

And thx for the compliments on my pics


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Our Early Intervention lady said 4-7 words at this age would be standard. I dont know.


----------



## KYouell (Oct 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sinsaratea* 
Question: Rhiannon understands many words [kitchen, bath, bathroom, drink, diaper, etc] and reacts correctly to them [goes upstairs when i ask if she needs a didey change]. But she doesn't really say much. She says mama but i think she thinks that is her name! She can say "toe". And i have heard her say daddy. But she really relies on non verbal cues alot. normal? i guess she will talk when she needs to?


Well, obviously I am in a special situation with DS, but I agree with Fey in that comprehension would be more of a worry than speech reproduction. I really have only studied this in connection with signing (and by that I mean in my interpreter training, not the signing people do with their hearing kids) and that is definitely the order things happen in; receptive comprehension can be way ahead of expressive communication. I just always assumed it was the same for spoken languages.







Guess I really should look into that!

It certainly is true for DS. In fact he proved it this morning with his stuffed buffalo. We were sitting across the living room from his toys and I said, "I see a tatonka" and signed "buffalo" at the same time I said "tatonka" -- he laughed and scooted across the room straight to it and picked it up and roared. (He does this "raaaarrr" monster-kind of noise.) We've shown him that sign a few times, but only really worked on it last night in a big "tatonka attacks" play session. And there it was, still in his brain this morning. He can't make a Y-handshape yet and he's not even trying, but it was certainly clear he remembered.

Anyway, I think that as long as it is obvious that she understands you, it's not a big worry that she isn't speaking much. It's kind of like the scooting/crawling/walking thing. A very wide range of "normal" -- oops! I mean "typical" behavior.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

bama - that is one of my favorite links.







This other board (non-baby related) that dh and I go to is obsessed with these. This is my favorite, though it's not on that page:

http://i113.photobucket.com/albums/n...7775914442.jpg

and from one of the pictures on that page:

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b2...s/pokemans.jpg

We have even made a few of these with our own cats.







:


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Bama and Emmy, those are so funny. It reminded me of how dh and I (pre-kid) spent some time (not entirely sober) dressing our own cats in little tiny Mexican sombreros









My kids have already rec'd candy from the YMCA and the supermarket today -- I've pretty much thrown my hands up and decided that they'll just be eating crap all day. And Danny isn't taking a nap either ....


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Speaking of un-sober cat memories, my old roommate and I got into the wine pretty good one night and decided (at 4 am) to take the cats for a walk, which we'd never done before even sober. We ended up trying for an hour to get the leashes on, gave up and went to bed.

So I was wrong about Hallowe'en being on the 27th. It's actually today. Happy Hallowe'en everybody!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

another "lets dress up the cats while drunk" couple over here









....someone stop me, i've eaten an ENTIRE bag of reesee cups.







:

sara-i'm with bama, our evaluator said that 3-6words is average, the important part is that she knows the meanings of sooo many otheres. ds pretty much understands everything we ask him but he can only verbalize 2 words. he can sign several more though. we're pretty sure he can say more things it's just that we can't understand them


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hey, i just posted some pictures from a few weeks ago.
gtg to a halloween party.

www.schmerwitz.shutterfly.com

you can see some pictures of our gigantic new cat at the end.

mcs


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm a little Scrooge-like re: Halloween, but dh loves it (thank goodness!) so he is downstairs merrily handing out treats while I sulk upstairs with smy beer and my internet. Sometimes I feel like such a malcontent!

I did take the kids out, though, and that was fun.

Great pics, Mcs! I forget how suburban Staten Island is. Is that bike contraption safer than the usual one you see on the backs of bikes? Dh bought himself a bike this summer and rode it exactly twice -- I'm encouraging him to get a bike seat and take Danny out on it. That cat! Reminds me of my old fat cat, Chunk.

I did send in a photo of Danny for the Baby Gap contest (of course!). I chose this one as being the most Gap-Like:
http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...scamera078.jpg

Are any of you old enough to remember those big-eye kid pictures that used to be popular? Now they are kitsch, but people used to have them in their homes for real.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

we went trick or treating at the mall tonight. ds had lots of fun...and ate several pieces of candy







:

http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k4...atemonster.jpg
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k4...zooandmama.jpg
http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k4...zooanddada.jpg

there you go! hope everyone had a great halloween!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Anne -- love the pics, love dh's beard, and love that you call them "reesee cups," too!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Anne..do I spy pop ice popsicles on top of the fridge???









and wow anne..i've never seen your dh before!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

oh yes, we have ice pops! ds loved them when he was teething. i loved the lime ones when i was puking









and yeah, dh has a monster goatee. it's to make up for the lack of hair on his head







:


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

anne- spud was cute as yoda, but i thought for sure that he would be a potato!

melissa- that is a cute photo! i hope he gets it! about the bike- i don't have any evidence that it is safer, but it just seems like it. plus, i think it would be more fun for them to sit in the front. i give eisa her little "snack pack" (fanny pack) full of cherios and she just snacks and looks around and really likes it. it is getting too chilly already though- the wind is a little much for her.
so, we might be in cleveland on our way to or from my parents for thanksgiving. my friend is still there taking care of his dad and he asked us to come (getting pretty lonley) it will be his 60th b-day so i really think we will try.

emmy- i want to see the punk pants!

here are our halloween photos-
www.schmerwitz.shutterfly.com
take a look at the cat-litter cake. grooosss!!!!
mcs


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

anne - i hope you don't take this the wrong way, but i think your dh is sorta sexy in an anton lavey sort of way.







oh, and you're sexy too! I love your hair.

anyway... here's istra on halloween! I was surprised that she actually kept her hat on! She's supposed to be an elf, just in case that is not apparent.

I have eaten almost all her halloween candy already. Ugh. I feel so fat. I definately am getting a baby belly... but it is just making me look thick and roundish. I don't like this stage of pregnancy! and like bama, my face gets all fat too... sigh.

Anyway... must go work on school stuff. Keep those halloween pictures coming please! Loved spud's yoda and eisa's witch... cute!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Love all the Hallowe'en (and Gap audition) photos! Hope everyone's not too 'hopped up' on their kid's candy! I definitely am. I am rekindling my old romance with Glosette Raisins.

Here's our little ladybug:
http://flickr.com/photos/hattoo/2859...7594355808667/


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I love all of the costumes! I will have to get ours down loaded tonight. The girls had fun. DH took them Maddie and Ellysia out. Then they dropped Ellysia off and the two of them took off for more. Maddie's pumpkin basket was full! Claire and I had a good time answering the door and handing out treats. Ellysia took that over once she came back. It was quite cold out (in the upper 20's) so not as many kids were out this year. Then we took the kids over to my parents and over to DH's dad's. My parents had an apple specially wrapped up for Claire since she can't have any of the candy.

I'm going to be off work a bit early today. My dad had an elevated PSA test and on the biopsy they found "something". He's suppose to bring family members in with him today to talk about "it". So I'm going with my mom. I'm the calm one, but it's not my body and I guess I need something to actually panic about rather than an unknown.

We have treats at work and someone brought cheez its in a box that is suppose to contain doggie treats. Their idea of "trick-or-treat".


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
...roundish. I don't like this stage of pregnancy! and like bama, my face gets all fat too... sigh.

i just realized that maybe this part of my message didn't sound very nice. bama, i just remembered that you mentioned your face getting fat when you're pregnant... i didn't mean to say that you're fat or anything! ahh!







:


----------



## KYouell (Oct 21, 2005)

No cute Halloween pics from us; we stayed home to hand out candy and DS is still too small for the cow costume that was handed down to us. We just sat around eating cheerios waiting for the doorbell to ring again. He seemed to think it was quite funny that I was giving things to people so they wouldn't come in... laughed every time I closed the door! DH had to work late so at one point I put had to put a sign up that said "changing diaper, back in 5 mins" but the only person who saw it was DH when he walked in about 30 seconds after I hung it. I've made him promise that he will be home to help next year when there are 2 little ones.

Oh, and my way to stay out of the Halloween candy is to buy a 1/2 pound box of See's raspberry creams. Makes the store candy seem too sad to eat. I even have 1 raspberry left!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcs* 
about the bike- i don't have any evidence that it is safer, but it just seems like it. plus, i think it would be more fun for them to sit in the front. i give eisa her little "snack pack" (fanny pack) full of cherios and she just snacks and looks around and really likes it. it is getting too chilly already though- the wind is a little much for her.


You know, I saw a product like your seat and it had an optional wind screen. Seemed silly at the time, but I guess I can see why it makes sense. I've looked at the 2 websites I thought I saw it on and found nothing, so who knows where that was. Poo.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
i just realized that maybe this part of my message didn't sound very nice. bama, i just remembered that you mentioned your face getting fat when you're pregnant... i didn't mean to say that you're fat or anything! ahh!







:

LOL I just nodded when I read it.

I get so ROUND in the face when I'm pg! During that last trimester or so..And I normally have a really narrow face, so its really noticable.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

LOVE the costumes and the adorable kiddos!!! They are all so cute. Mcs - the cat litter cake is hysterical. I saw a recipe for it somewhere, and I laughed but gagged a little, too.







You look great in your witch costume, too!

Our pics:

http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL23/.../200993151.jpg
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL23/.../200993167.jpg
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL23/.../200993164.jpg
(the blue washed out easily







)
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL23/.../200993162.jpg
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL23/.../200993159.jpg
http://pic20.picturetrail.com/VOL23/.../200993153.jpg


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Emmy, he is such a little man!! Especially while he's at the boob in his leather jacket


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

great pictures everyone!
it's so amazing to see how "kid like" our babe's are becoming. glad everyone had a fun night


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

WTH is "boo'd"??


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

davina- i'm not sure and i don't know how to add things to my siggi or even make one to begin with.

very cute costumes! halloween is one of my favorite times of year- i love an excuse to get dressed up and be strange in public. and now, i can even drag an innocent child into my fun.

emmy- the pants were perfect! and sam looked so cool too.

selena- i couldn't get the elf picture. am i the only one?

hattoo- she IS a ladybug. what do you do for halloween- is it too cold to go outside?

we have had the most beautiful weather here.
off for cleaning.
mcs


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Last night, it went down to -15 C (Sorry, don't know what that is in Fahrenheit but it's well below freezing). It was _cold_ but that doesn't stop our kiddies! Most costumes are made big enough to fit snowsuits or lots of layers.

We were at our local Toy Lending Library during the day for crafts and hot dogs (blech). It's a nice, safe place for the kids to have fun. Sage and I go there for some kind of activity almost every morning. During the evening, we did 'lazy' trick-or-treating since Sage is coming down with a cold. We just drove to friend's houses and showed her off a bit. Then got home to warm up and get to bed!!

Love the bfing punk!! That should be the worldwide bfing symbol!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcs* 
davina- i'm not sure and i don't know how to add things to my siggi or even make one to begin with.

very cute costumes! halloween is one of my favorite times of year- i love an excuse to get dressed up and be strange in public. and now, i can even drag an innocent child into my fun.

emmy- the pants were perfect! and sam looked so cool too.

selena- i couldn't get the elf picture. am i the only one?

hattoo- she IS a ladybug. what do you do for halloween- is it too cold to go outside?

we have had the most beautiful weather here.
off for cleaning.
mcs


MCS...when you're looking at the page, at the top left hand corner it says USER CP

that stands for User Control Panel.

click it, and then you have a b unch of options...click Edit Signature

then it will open up a box, you can put words , and smileys, etc in there, and then click PREVIEW SIGNATURE. If you like it, Click SAVE. If not, doodle with it and then save it.

Goodluck!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcs* 
selena- i couldn't get the elf picture. am i the only one?

hum... i just double checked and it is working for me... is it working for everyone else?

here it is again.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hattoo* 
Last night, it went down to -15 C (Sorry, don't know what that is in Fahrenheit but it's well below freezing). It was _cold_ but that doesn't stop our kiddies! Most costumes are made big enough to fit snowsuits or lots of layers.

We were at our local Toy Lending Library during the day for crafts and hot dogs (blech). It's a nice, safe place for the kids to have fun. Sage and I go there for some kind of activity almost every morning. During the evening, we did 'lazy' trick-or-treating since Sage is coming down with a cold. We just drove to friend's houses and showed her off a bit. Then got home to warm up and get to bed!!

Love the bfing punk!! That should be the worldwide bfing symbol!!

That's FIVE DEGREES!! ACK!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
That's FIVE DEGREES!! ACK!

Don't worry, bama we've got a long way to go!! The coldest it gets is -45 but there's usually no wind when it's that cold so it's bearable.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

I miss my old friends!
I just quickly glanced at the cute halloween costumes, and I'm shocked to see so many KIDS, and just where did all of our little babies go???

I was a disco/hippy lady, dh was (gasp) a firefighter, and Titus was Sherlock Holmes. Freakin cute, I promise, I just don't know how to use my sister's computer to share the pics. The local college (PLU) opened the dorms for indoor trick or treating and everybody fell in love with ds's costume.

This thread has been going for a long time and I just now found it!

I'm feeling so disconnected from you guys, but living communally with my family here has meant lots of personal interaction and not very much alone/computer time. It's been really, really healthy. And not in the "vitamins and spinach" way, it's been wonderful.

We've lowered our house price alot, but I'm fearing that we'll be still on the market over Christmas and end up moving back in anyways. Annoying!

I'm trying embrace this "hiatus" time and not keep feeling anxious for our lives to start back up again in our own house. Like those last few months of pregnancy when all I wanted to do was push fastforward instead of enjoying where I was at in life. I'm like that.

I'd like to promise that I'll be around more, but I don't know if that's really going to happen any time soon!

Oh, the good news is that about a week ago Titus ceased needing any sort of help at all to go to sleep, no company, no nursing, just plop him into his playpen with a kiss and say goodbye! How cool is that???


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

Just had to pop in a post the cute picture of Katelynn. I took it yesterday evening just after finishing carving the pumpkins.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

don't feel bad grace, our house has been on the market since June and has only had 4 showings







:


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PatsGrace* 
I'm trying embrace this "hiatus" time and not keep feeling anxious for our lives to start back up again in our own house. Like those last few months of pregnancy when all I wanted to do was push fastforward instead of enjoying where I was at in life. I'm like that.

I once bought a book called 'Living in the Meantime'. I started reading it, made it about 3 pages in, then found out I was pregnant with Sage! I gave the book to goodwill and started reading pregnancy books instead.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

grace- i got this great book at the thrift store called "the relatives came"- a kids book with really sweet funny illustrations about the relatives from virgina comin' up for a month long visit. if you start to loose your good humor, you should check it out. I just read it to eisa before reading your email- almost (almost) makes me feel like it would be nice to stay with my folks for a bit. anyway, nice to hear from you!

hatoo- that is cooooolllldddddd. i just found some wool socks online- i will look up the site again for you if you want.

mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Claire still has her cold. It's been several weeks now. It's still clear when it drains (and makes great nose bubbles) so I don't think she needs antibiotics. I just want her to be better! She's sleeping good other than being up twice during the night to eat!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Well, the home health nurses are coming out to put in his tube .

He just isnt taking in enough.

I've been so freaking mad about this whole thing, being trapped in this maze of uncooperative people who wont help us.

I really feel like the doctor is just humoring me.







:

anyway.

I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

oh bama- so sorry that the meds didn't work. let us know how it goes.

preg. michelle- could claire have allergies? or is it just one cold and then another?

eisa has been having diaria (sp) for several days now. she has a little cold (little clear runny nose, occasional cough, sneeze) and is a little whiny, but mostly seems energetic and happy enough. it is mucosy and smells and at least 2 times a day. i don't know, does D. from teething smell bad? i read up in dr. sears, but am still left wondering if i shold worry. we don't have a ped. here yet.

and she wakes.....
mcs


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

bama


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

got the article bama! thanks so much. i really hope it helps dh make an informed decision.


----------



## sinsaratea (May 14, 2004)

thanks for the replies! of course i know she is brilliant







but you know the doctors are always asking about stuff like this.....

thanks!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcs* 
eisa has been having diaria (sp) for several days now. she has a little cold (little clear runny nose, occasional cough, sneeze) and is a little whiny, but mostly seems energetic and happy enough. it is mucosy and smells and at least 2 times a day. i don't know, does D. from teething smell bad? i read up in dr. sears, but am still left wondering if i shold worry. we don't have a ped. here yet.

and she wakes.....
mcs

Claire has enough food allergies so she doesn't deserve environmental allergies too!!! We've all had colds so I think she is just picking up them from us. She just drips and we have to chase her with a kleenex.

I don't think I would worry about the diarrhea. (don't you wish there was a spell check sometimes?). As long as she's staying hydrated and you can keep her bottom from getting too red and irritated you should be OK.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

does anyone make their own wipes? I think there is suppose to be a certain paper towel you use, but I couldn't remember what it is. A friend wanted to know and I told her that she should just use the softest ones that she can find.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

kleenex viva, cut the roll into 2 smaller size rolls around the center.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

mcs - we have many pairs of wool socks







but thanks anyways.

bama -









Vent session - We were at the Toy Library today for 'Move and Groove'. It's about 15 - 20 minutes of listening to different kids songs and dancing with actions. Lots of fun. The library is open to the kids from 10 am - 12 pm, so the rest of the time is unorganized play. The limit on kids ages is from 0 - 6, most are in the 1-3 year old range. It's an excellent opportunity for socializing.
BUT...It's becoming more and more apparent that most of the mums (especially of older kids) are there just for their own socializing. I can understand how tempting this is, but there is no excuse for not watching your children. It's getting to the point that it's no fun anymore. There used to be just one 2 year old boy who would hit and push the other kids but now there are 3 or 4 of them and it's getting worse. As I was putting Sage in her snowsuit to leave, this 20 month old started whacking her on the back of the head with a toy. Another occasion saw Sage getting pushed down the slide. I have started disciplining these children for their mothers. I know that may be taboo but since they're not watching their kids, they have no idea that I'm doing it. I want Sage to learn to stand up for herself and if she doesn't see me standing up for her now, I'm scared she'll think this is acceptable behaviour from other children. Very frustrating. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Hewather --- kid group dynamics are so frustrating, esp. when the parents are no help!

I've been reading along but quiet -- stressing about negative cash flow here, am busy selling Pampered Stuff in the basement.

Gotta run but wanted to post a not-so-cute pic of the guys from Halloween:

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...sphotos006.jpg


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

I think that's pretty darn cute, Meli!!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa* 
Claire has enough food allergies so she doesn't deserve environmental allergies too!!! We've all had colds so I think she is just picking up them from us. She just drips and we have to chase her with a kleenex.

I don't think I would worry about the diarrhea. (don't you wish there was a spell check sometimes?). As long as she's staying hydrated and you can keep her bottom from getting too red and irritated you should be OK.

Firefox 2.0 runs a spellcheck like MS word... I love it!

Meli- those guys are supercute, what are you talking about?









bama - tube update?
nak


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Meli: the boys look great!

bama: thanks for the paper towel name.

How can an afternoon be slow and dragging, yet I know it will get super busy here soon and I'll be wondering how I'm going to get all of my work done????

I'm ready to go home and go to bed. I need some sleep!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks, guys. They were SO much cuter in person though.

I loved seeing everyone's Halloween babies, though thedy are hardly babies any more, sigh.

Bad financial stuff always makes me tense and angry, and dh has confounded the problem by (a) eating the (organic!) chicken breasts I had cooked for the kids' dinner -- for his lunch, and (b) sneaking a check out of the checkbook, writing a $100 check for his credit card, and sneaking an entry into the checkbook two weeks later. He is TERRIBLE with credit, simply cannot be trusted with a credit card. I hate this -- it is really like having a third child. I hate what it does to our checking account, and I hate what it does to our relationship.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

oy Meli. I'm sorry.

My dad was like that. ouch.

I gotta call the stupid med supply place and i dont wanna. I am so tired of waiting.

no tube yet..today sometime.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

melissa- that would put me in a bad mood too.
the boys are cute! that look on miles' face is hysterical!

so bama- i found two coats on sale on the hannah anderson web site. for toddlers- but in the picture they don't look that warm- are their coats always super warm? it doesn't specify "parka" or give any indication of superness, but maybe that is implied? anyway, i don't want to spend the money if they arn't real warm b/c we already have one o.k. coat.
sorry that the waiting game is still going on. what will happen, will nurses come everyday or just for the start up?

eisa is going crazy with the mouse- gtg
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

they'll come and put it in, and then 2 more times as we need them. To check in or if he pulls it out.

They're here to do the teaching, so dh and I can put it in and out by ourselves.







:


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Bama -- you are so sweet. I've been thinking about you, too










I am reading "The Mama Trip" by Ariel Gore and, honestly, it is a life saver. That, and this wonderful group.







: Love you guys!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

meli-my dh is the same way. i have his credit card hidden and only give it to him on his business trips. i keep the checkbook stashed as well. it's sad, but he just can't handle himself with money and we're not in a place financially where if he goes overboard, we;ll be ok.







:

bama-they're having you and dh put the tube in?!? or is that only if he pulls it out more than twice?

heather-ugh, that would be annoying. it's not fee babysitting, they're supposed to be INTERACTING with their kids. good luck with that.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

%^%$^#$%^#$%@*^&*%&*$%^#$%@#$%!#$%!#$%&*^&#$%^@#$! ~##$%@#$%#^#$%^#$%&#%^&$%^

idiots

wont put the tube in til monday.

they couldnt get the order all together a pparently.

i'm not happy.

anne...its standard to teach parents how to put the tube in and out, so they can do it if the kids pull it out.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

page 3?!
where is everyone?

i have the flu so that's where i've been. ds is sick too







: hope everyone else is having a better weekend then we are!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Page 3??? This is really sad.

Bama - How's everything going? Are they back to put the tube in today??

I went to a Pampered Chef party on Friday night and some of the mothers (of the older kids) from the Toy Library were there and were saying how they remembered having the younger kids and thinking of the older ones "why aren't their mothers watching them?" and now they're those moms who have the crazy, hitting kids. I just sat, smiled and nodded. I shouldn't judge. I don't have two kids yet. I hope I'll be different, but I don't know what it'll be like.

On another note, I think I officially went crazy yesterday. This pregnancy has me way more emotional than the last one and I just cried all day over the littlest of things. I think I scared DH a bit. Sage was sweet, she gave me hugs when I was upset.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I hope they put it in today. I talked with the woman at the medical supply place, and she is having a hard time getting the specifics of the order.

She has to have it written down from the doctor, and all the stupid doctor's office did was write a generic order such as " NG Tube feeds, 50mls / hr, 9 hrs per night"

She is working on it.

I told her we could do the tube in a pinch with the home health nurses, while she works on the other parts.

We have tubing, and tape, and she has the pump, bags, and neocate.

We'll see.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Heather, now that you mention it, although my Miles is an angel (ha! but he's not one to beat up on other kids, anyway) Danny does tend to take 90% of my attention and it is easy to lose track.

It's those non-AP kids you have to watch out for, IMO.....

We had a busy weekend and the house is trashed -- need to clean this afternoon. I have five days to go before payday, and so far, so good, with a lot of economizing and selling things. Phew! I don't want to do this again soon; it should encourage me to be more thrifty.

Mcs, if you are coming to Cleveland, please let me know! I would love see you all


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Gwen keeps biting the inside of her mouth. I don't know how she does it, but I'll see her holding her tongue funny and will look and there is a big chewed spot. ??? Its really odd. She had one on the right, then on the left... just now she came over with one on the inside corner of her lip. I'm assuming she just bites when she falls or bumps or whatever, but it is still weird.

Bama, I hope they get things cleared up soon and he gets his tube today.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

could she be testing out her new teeth?? they probably feel weird to her tongue..


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

bama: just wondering how the tube is going. Too bad everyone can't get their act together now that they have a plan of what should happen.

Meli: what's your best economizing tip?
mine: wipe your kids' butts so that they don't use 1/2 a roll of tp each time they poop

I ordered freeze dried blueberries and raspberries from justtomatoes.com. Claire loves the blueberries. She ate a bunch last night for supper. She looked a bit cyanotic because her face was stained blue around the lips.

Don't forget to vote tomorrow!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Voting...oy.

No action yet...I am tired ofwaiting, but at least I'm not worried sick over it anymore!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hattoo- it sounds like you are feeling better today, i sure hope so. hormones are so frustrating b/c the reality or acknowledgement of them doesn't help one bit. so sweet that sage understood.

i have finnally started my period after what seems like many weeks of a similar hormonal rollercoaster. i just feel like being mean to people (mainly hilger) and to myself. i am so happy that i finnally started though, b/c i was begining to think that it was just a new ugly me.

bama- that sounds crazy! i mean, they must have a standard procedure- i wonder why they can't get it together?

melissa- i am pretty sure that we are going to be coming through on the monday before thanksgiving- leaving sometime tuesday i guess. i'll let you know for sure.

anne- hope you are feeling better today. you must be totally worn out.

sharron anne- so, we are having our house warming this sunday starting at 4. i'll pm you too. i hope you can come- we should have quite a few kids and i am looking forward to that.
gtg mcs


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:

Meli: what's your best economizing tip?
mine: wipe your kids' butts so that they don't use 1/2 a roll of tp each time they poop








:







:







:

this was the highlight of my night! thank you michelle!

i waited and HOUR AND A HALF at the fricken mw office tonight...then had to drive an hour home. atleast i got my stats homework done though. even done correctly at that (dh had to "check" it for me when i got home







) baby is fine. the stupid hospital/OB STILL hasnt' sent my labs that they drew at the begining of this pg so i have to have them all redone in 2 weeks so that i can get my rhogam on time







: makes me wonder what happened to all that blood they drew. all in all though, aside from still being "underweight" i'm ok. baby sounds fine and looked fine on the 22wk u/s that they did last month. she wants to schedule another one at 35weeks to make sure the little guy is head down. my only concern is that ds didn't go head down til 38 weeks so why bother doing one at 35? anyone here need one done that late in the game, so to speak?


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Quote:

my only concern is that ds didn't go head down til 38 weeks so why bother doing one at 35? anyone here need one done that late in the game, so to speak?
Yeah, 35 weeks is really early. Especially with a not first baby (its early lol.) I would refuse to go that early. Gwen was still moving around less than a week before she was born, she was at least transverse, if not breech. After baby #1, they very rarely get all the way into position (drop) before birth, which leaves more room for them to turn if they feel like it.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

35 weeks sounds early to me, too. Sounds like an unnecessary ultrasound to me. I got a u/s at 39 weeks to make sure Danny was head down. I think he was still breech at 35 weeks.

I'd hold off if I were you. If baby #2 is not head-down at 39 weeks, you can decide what you're going to do about it then.


----------



## Karennnnn (Jan 2, 2002)

Annabelle,
Is there a reason why your mw office can't call the lab/hospital and have them fax over the results?
I used to work in a doctor's office and we'd do this ALL the time for new patients who forgot to bring copies of their labs (we were a specialist). I'm not sure how things have changed since I was there, but all you should have to do is sign a release and it shouldn't take more than a few clicks of a mouse. That's absolutely ridiculous!

Anyhow, I'm lurking and saying hello as well







I may update if I get the chance!
Take care all,
Karen


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

IMO, a skilled midwife can use her hands and figure out a head down baby. At least a good one...

I wouldnt do an US just for the head position. Just not necessary.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

karen-my mw did request the labs. the ob just won't/didn't send them. they sent everything from my 1st pregnancy but it appears that they "lost" all the blood they drew for labs this time around. all the more reason we're not using them for care providers anymore.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

not too much to report here, just trying to keep our poor little thread a alive.
did i tell you all that eisa told her first joke the other day?
well, i won't tell you the punchline b/c i don't want to bore you with the same story and b/c maybe someone will write to say "no, you didn't tell us to begin with"

in other news, i am getting soo tired of people calling eisa a boy- i mean, i know that it doesn't matter, but today she was wearing a pink dress with a pink shirt and pink jacket, buttt little hiking boots and though her hat has some pink, it is mostly green and white. and- they all call her a boy. it seems like i woud kind-a like that attitude- not saying "why is your boy all in pink?" but it is just driving me crazy. when i dressed her this morining, i thought "well, nobody will call her a boy today!" no luck.
enough of that. just trying to stir something up.

goodnight.
mcs


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

mcs-everyone always calls ds a girl because of his curly hair. we can have him dressed ad "boyish" as you can possibly imagine and they still call him "she".







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

my ds doesnt have to worry about that..he's a cute enough boy, but wow he'd be an ugly girl!!
















(Am I allowed to say that??







: )

And its all arranged...the tube goes in tomorrow!!!!WOOHOO!!!

I went to the dr today, and told them that before I left I wanted the tube order fixed and complete.

Well, it worked.

Its amazing what being a PITB can do!







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Welllllllll...........

We got the results from Early Intervention today...

Physical development: Normal

Communication : 25% delay

Self help skills: 69% delay

Social/emotional skills: 69% delay

cognitive skills : 44% delay

I am okay with it..last week was the "bad" week. the week where I just freaked out and got it over with.

I just wish someone had listened to me when he was tiny. Delays like this dont happen overnight!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

*hugs* Bama. I'm sorry it took so long for you to be taken seriously... and I hope you have all the information and help you need now to get your beautiful Schuy back on track! He has a wonderful mama.

We just got back from the Dr. ourselves. Elaina has her third cold in four weeks... and was tugging on her ear and had sour breath, so I thought she might have an ear infection, or sinus infection... but she just has caught another bug, it looks like







So I'm looking for suggestions to boost her immune system and keep her in top shape, cause she seems to need it







I'm about to post in the health and healing forum but could use any suggestions you mamas have as well. Right now the only supplement I give her is flax seed oil, and when she has a cold, hyland's c+ cold tabs... and their teething tabs as well, as needed...

MCS - you guys were such pretty little witches







:

I'm so excited about the way elections turned out!! Thrilled to have a Dem Governor in the state... in fact I think all the major offices in our state were filled by Dems, and we're a red state!! Awesome.

Ok, I'm off to Health and Healing... hope everyone is doing well and having fun









Annabelle.. I concur that seems like an unneccary u/s. But I love u/s and would take any that came my way







. But I guess it wouldn't be good to have that one and miss out on a later one that would actually be useful. Don't mind me, I'm just babbling basically


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

glad you're getting some answers bama!

fey-try herbs for kids echinacia. they have a few different varieties, i like the one for added immunity during cold, flu, and allergy season. we also use the chamomile calm on nights where he's really wound up or fussy over teeth. it helps him mellow out enough to fall asleep.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

bama, so glad the tube thing is moving forward. I'm sorry to hear about the delays, but I'm glad they are finally caught and you are being listened to, and can do something about it now! Keep us posted. What's the next step for those things? Therapy of some sort?

Fey - what about garlic? Can you get some garlic into her somehow? Cully LOVES garlic (I had to stop him from eating a clove last night, he was chewing on it and I got grossed out.







). Maybe some garlic bread or something?


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

emmy- one of eisa's "jobs" while i cook dinner is to peel the garlic. we have enough peeled for the next week or so! she is so funny peel a little and then bite with a suprised look everytime- but she keeps biting.
i was known to eat raw onions as a kid so i am not suprised.

bama- glad that things are getting resolved. good job!

fey- not sure what to add to that list. hilgers sister brought us this stuff called gris- it is fortifed with probiotics. eisa had some today and loved it- i am going to pump that into her this winter. it is kinda like grits only yummier.

mcs


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Way to go Bama!!

I had drinks with a friend at Don Pablos last night and we had super-crappy service. We emailed the corporate office today and both got phone calls within an hour or two from the Director of Operations! And we're getting dinner certificates for our pains. Nice!

Go, squeaky wheels









Danny is once again taking a long, kind of late, afternoon nap. Last night he stayed up, pretty happily, until 10:15 (usually in bed asleep by 7:30). It sucked for us, but he's been in a great mood all day. Now it's 4:15 and I wonder, should I wake him up? Has the damage already been done? Is this his new schedule and, if it is, how can I make it work for me?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Try Herbs for Kids Echinacea GoldenRoot...

Its a combination of great immune boosting herbs, its cheap, and its specially for kids. No worries about it being too strong!

use it intensely for a few days to get her over the hump, then use it preventatively for the rest of the winter..youcan switch formulations..so you dont gain some sort of immunity to the herbs(happens mostly to echinacea..it'll lose its effectiveness if you take it all the time without a break).

Give her that blend, let her chew garlic, and if she's not sensitive to it, let her have some really diluted fresh oj.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

AND...

the news we've all been waiting for........

The nurse is on her way to start the feeding tube!! Woohoo!!!







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 

I wouldn't do an US just for the head position. Just not necessary.

I totally agree. They should be able to tell and then if there is a question you chould order an u/s at a later date. Ellysia was breech at 35 weeks and my doc picked it up by palpating. She did an u/s to confirm, but by the next week she had flipped.

Fey: I would try the probiotic route. Daily while she has a cold, otherwise weekly. I picked up Claire's powder form at the health food store.

It was so nice out yesterday afternoon. In the 70's. I took Claire and Ellysia out in the backyard. We had a great time playing on the swing set until Ellysia climbed up to the top and was going down the slide. Claire climbed up too, but couldn't muster the courage to go down. So I climbed up too and we went down together. Then I took them for a stroller ride. We were out for 45 mintues and were ready to go in. DH had left to vote and had closed the garage door so we were locked out until he came home 15 minutes later.

I have my u/s on Friday! Not going to find out if it is a girl or boy. I had a full placenta previa at my 10 week u/s so I'm hoping it migrated up. I do not want a c/s for #4. That would be cruel!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

...............


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

That's so great, Bama! It looks like it doesn't even bother him









Mclisa, you have all my admiration for going for the "surprise" the fourth time around! I don't know if I'd have it in me. With #2 I briefly considered finding out, but I do like the exercise of picking out two names plus all the fun of "It's a boy!" (for me, anyway).

Mcs, I can't believe Eisa can peel garlic!

I'm in a happy, happy mood re: the elections. Also, an amendment to approve gambling did not pass in Ohio, which makes me happy, and another amendment to raise the minimum wage did.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

he doesn't look phased at all by it bama! i hope it helps him grow!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Schuy looks just great! I guess I'm pretty ignorant because I thought it would be a lot less mobile than that. Good to see things are getting done for you guys!

Fey - I agree with all the Echinacea recommendations. I usually give it to Sage when other kids obviously have a cold. I take it myself if she's got one and I haven't had a cold since she was born. Unfortunately, I can't say the same for Sage!! She's just getting over one right now. As for garlic, I boil cloves in homemade chicken broth and put it in her sippy cup. She really seems to like that.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

and I should say...

his face looks grubby, but only b/c the lighting was bad, and the graham cracker I had just given him was still smeared around..................

but it worked!

and what you're looking at is just the tubing..

we hook that little pink thing dangling near his butt to a feeding pump.

It worked like a charm!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
and I should say...

his face looks grubby, but only b/c the lighting was bad, and the graham cracker I had just given him was still smeared around..................


I think we should be celebrating his grubby face! That means he is eating! Yea for dirty faces!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

WOOHOO for grubby graham cracker face!!!









Bama, I can't imagine how hard this whole thing is. You are an amazing woman.







I'm so glad that things are starting to happen, now.









Hey, anyone else's kid still crawling?







: Joey has started crawling again. I think I may have said something to her about crawling being how "babies get around".







She wants to do everything her "baby" (Dh's old cabbage patch doll) does.







She's still walking (running, etc







) but it's so funny to see her scooting across the floor on her hands and knees again.







:

Hey mcs, did you get my pm about your housewarming? In case you didn't I said that we'd love to go and it will actually work out perfectly, because we'll be driving through SI to go to my nephew's birthday party in Bayonne. So, we can stop by on our way home.







Send me your address when you've got a chance.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
and what you're looking at is just the tubing..

we hook that little pink thing dangling near his butt to a feeding pump.

Do I ever feel like a moron! Of course it wouldn't be mobile when he's eating, chalk it up to pg brain.

SA - Sage still crawls quite a bit but I think it's when she's tired. If she's on the floor and needs to get something from across the room, she'll just crawl over instead of going to the huge effort of getting up and walking. (I think she inherited this trait from me!)


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah, he's doing great.

the pump worked great, only one alarm, and it was before i went to bed. He had rolled in the cord...

I slept in his floor just to catch anything that happened, but that thing is amazing.

I'm really proud of him....he's totally ignoring the tube, and playing and swiping food from his sister.

It felt really good to sit here last night knowing he was being fed ....


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
yeah, he's doing great.

the pump worked great, only one alarm, and it was before i went to bed. He had rolled in the cord...

I slept in his floor just to catch anything that happened, but that thing is amazing.

I'm really proud of him....he's totally ignoring the tube, and playing and swiping food from his sister.

It felt really good to sit here last night knowing he was being fed ....









that's great news, bama.







:


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

bama- i'm so happy for you. it is amazing how quickly he adjusted to carrying the tube with him. i feel real proud and i don't even really "know" him.
hope your having a good day.

hattoo- i wouldn't have known either (that is supposed to make you feel better.)

mcs


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks mcs - you're a sweetheart


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Its perfectly fine to ask questions!!

Our hurdle now is the developmental delays...did i post those?? OY. not pretty.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

bama-once he starts getting more nutrition and energy though shouldn't that help with the delay's? meaning, it will be easier for him to learn when he's not sick?

crawling-Spud does sometimes, usually when playing with the cats.

i get a preggie massage tonight







so excited after the days i've been having...


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey, where is everybody?

I am about to pack for my two-night getaway. I am a little excited and a little nervous and feeling a little guilty. Let's see how it goes. Send warm thoughts this way for dh! I hope it all goes well for him and the guys.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hello. we just came home from the childrens museam music hour. it was really strange. i was expecting that all of the kids would sing songs with funny dances and play some instruments- somthing kind of structured, but this was just crazy! so we walk in and the kids just sort of do there own thing- some play with the dress up clothes, some with the instruments, and most were just wandering around doing pretty much nothing. their was music playing from a karioki machine that was really too loud and that was that with a few "interuptions" of organized activity. but, even those were strange- the leader wasn't trying to get the kids excited or anything, she would just say out loud, though not to anyone and not even so all of the yelling kids could hear her "does anyone remember the chicken song? that one comes on next, lets get the egg shakers" and so some of the kids would get the egg shakers and shake along- and then back to maddness. she never did get down to the level of the kids or try to get them to play along.
do you think that this is an intentional style or just poorly done?
eisa was pretty overwhelmed at first but found a nice dancing friend at the end. at one point, the woman took out a tunnel fo rthe kids to crawl through and eisa, never having seen one before, just wanted to watch the kids crawling out- the woman was obviously confused and irritated by this. finnally, when not so many kids were stuffing themselves through, i encouraged eisa to go through, but these older kids came running back and were pushing her all over and the woman didn't have any problem with that.
i don't know,it was just really weird.

michelle (preg) i was thinking about it and i just can't beleive that you won't find out the sex! how can you stand it!? you have way more self control than i do- for sure.
how about names? any name ideas to share yet?

melissa- have a great time! i hope you put your head right under the chocolate fountain!
mcs


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

mcs - one of the playtimes we go to 'Jack n' Jill' has a lot of tunnels and the bigger kids definitely hog them. Its frustrating because Sage has finally shown an interest in them and it's hard to get one free for her. I guess it's all a part of socializing them. That sounds like it was a poorly done activity. I'm sure it was meant to be a bit more organized, but the leader didn't sound very confident.

I was remarking to DH just how sweet and kind Sage had been all day today and then when I put her down for her nap she bit me once and hit me twice in anger! Go figure. It's been awhile since she did that but she was really mad. I guess 'limit testing' will never end!

If we have a boy, he'll be Matthew Trevor after DH's brother who passed away and if it's a girl she'll be Edie but I can't think of a middle name, maybe Noelle. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

I think Edie Noelle is beautiful!








And I like Matthew Trevor too...

Mcs, that does sound weird... sounds like the lady running it didn't have much experience/idea what she was doing/didn't care. *shrug*

Hope you have a fabulous time, Meli!!

You guys are way more helpful than the health/healing forum was! thanks... I've given her echinacea, and we eat a lot of garlic... cookied, tho.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I like those names!!!

And guess what all??

*I talked to organicbanana on the phone tonight!!*

Her internet is screwed up, so she can barely get the pages to load, but wants everyone to know that she tries to keep up.

Stella still has some issues with epilepsy, and is on different medications in an attempt to control it. She has some issues with her right arm being curled against her body, but they are in therapy.

She misses you all!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi banana!!!

My daughter is too cute. I just told Gabriel that we needed to vacuum b/c there is cereal all over the floor. Next thing I know, Gwen is walking in with the toy vacuum "roo roo"ing and vacuuming the living room.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

hi nanner! we miss you!

Spud likes to clean too. he "sweeps" everything







: even if i tell him the cat isn't dirty...


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

We miss Nanner! No idea about the computer issues. I leave all of those to DH, who once had to reach over and turn my computer on when I thought it was broken. Well, how was I suppose to know?

We have an unfinished basement which works out well with the girls playing down there, but it can get messy. DH cleaned it up and it looks fabulous. Except for my section where I'm scrapbooking. I told him I would clean it up once I got caught up!























The u/s went great on Friday. The placenta is now up in the fundus (top of the uterus) so no previa! Baby looked great and the baby is a .....

mystery! My sister so wanted to know so she could go shopping. She'll have to wait. The baby looks very healthy and that's all that we wanted to know. They were able to see that I had a couple of contractions during the u/s. Some braxton hicks more than likely. We'll see what my doc thinks of that. I can handle some low activity/modified bedrest. I just didn't want a c/s with #4. That would be too cruel.

Claire does really well in church. Much better than the other 2 did at this age. I had to laugh because she's drinking water and eating raisins. The girl next to us was eating fruit loops and the boy ahead of us had juice, 2 suckers, and a large tootsie roll. Gee, I wonder why he wouldn't sit still there at the end...


----------



## Pepper (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Mamas!! Remember me??

I can't believe I let so much time pass...I'm sorry for not keeping in touch with everyone. I skimmed through this thread and saw that Grace and Michelle are pregnant - congratulations ladies







I wish you both wonderful pregnancies and births and healthy babies! I hope I haven't missed anyone else's pregnancy...

So, we are great here. I am enjoying being a Mom to three. I am so busy it is not even funny, but dare I say, I'm getting the hang of it. Clare is an absolute joy and so sweet and affectionate. She started walking a week before her 15 month birthday which surprised me because I thought she would want to keep up with her older siblings sooner. She has a cute crab-crawl thing going and could scoot quite effectively around the house, though. My period resumed when she was around 14 months







: Scarily, I have thought to myself...hmmm, I _could_ have another... but I quickly put that out of my head because I feel that I am already spread too thin as it is and want to focus on the three wonderful children that I have.

I will try to stop by and keep up again.

Sending my love to all of you ladies.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Pepper! I have missed you and wondered about you! So glad to hear things are going well!

And good to hear from you too, Nanner!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

That's great news about your placenta, McLisa!

Pepper!! How lovely to hear from you! I'm glad that all is going well, and hope you'll be able to stop in more often









I actually only wound up spending one night away -- I didn't sleep a wink Friday night. We were in one big room with twenty bunks in it. Although I snagged a bottom bunk, the overhead lights didn't go out until after 11:00, and went on at 6:30! And I was hot, and uncomfortable in the sleeping bag, and others were snoring, and others were rooting around in crinkly paper bags and I'm a fussy sleeper anyway. So, that sucked. But everything else was great, including the chocolate fountain







I also got a pedicure, made a bracelet, tried a Pilates class, and participated in a singalong around the fireplace. Good times! Go figure, one of the staff had her adorable 3-month old daugher with her and I couldn't take my eyes off of her -- severe baby lust







I also met a woman who had her first son at 36, as did I -- and her third child, a daughter and a surprise, at 47! Can you imagine?!

Anyway, I'm fried. Just wanted to check in! I highly recommend a getaway for anyone who can swing it









PS Love the name Edie.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

hi pepper! glad that you're well!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Pepper!!!

We've missed you, and asked about you often...I am so glad that it seems your PPD is gone....

and I took some great pics of ds in the tub tonight...i'll post them later..he totally ignores the tube!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

......


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

bama, those are sweet pictures







I am amazed that he ignores the tube...how awesome!
PEPPER - so good to see you!!! Glad to hear you are well.

Busy busy week here...it's the week of "evening events" for me. Saw the band Placebo (with She Wants Revenge, who was deeply average) a few nights ago, then Primus last night (AWESOME, as usual) and tomorrow night is Mark Lanegan (of Screaming Trees fame). Then Thursday we are taking the kids to a Bruins/Maple Leafs game.







:
If anyone is a Primus fan, I have some good pictures of Les from last night, we were about 6 rows back from the stage.

Cully's talking up a storm the last couple days. Sam's dad watched him last night while dh & I were at the show and C. was apparently repeating words all night (like "brady" and "pats", as dh is a browns fan & mike is a patriots lifer).


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Cute, BAma!!

Hi, Pepper!! Wondered what happened to you.

Gwen repeats words, too. Usually, I'll be talking and she'll pick a random word and say it over and over and over and over, it'll be the first time she's said it and not one she uses. Like, happy, too bad, purple... that's all I can remember at the moment.

LMAO Elmo's World just came on. Gwen is off to the side coloring and Brody asked something about Dorothy. Gwen started saying, "doh-thee, doh-thee, doh-thee..."


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Good to see Pepper and o'nana making an appearance on the thread!

I don't have much new to share and I'm very busy, which is why I'm not posting very much. I'm almost done the reading for my thesis and then I just need to write write write.. a task I am at once dreading and looking forward to. Dreading mostly because it's just so hard to find time and it's really difficult to write when you keep getting interrupted. Thank goodness I have my paper divided into chapsters so I can focus on one small part at a time. It doesn't feel so daunting that way.

Today is municipal election day in Ontario... so DH and I are off to vote this morning. We currently have a pretty good mayor and I'm hoping to keep him.

Emmy's post about going out reminded me that DH and I went out to a concert 2 weeks ago and that was our first time out without Istra! She stayed with her gramma and she had a good time. We had a really good time... we went to see The Lollipop People, which is a very obscure Canadian band... totally crazy cabaret style show which was awesome.... like an insane circus. I feel sorry for all you people who will probably never see them! I want to go again!

PRegnancy is going well... I have a mw appt this week and hopefully will get to hear the heartbeat... but I have felt the baby move so I'm not worried about not hearing the heartbeat yet. I'm 15 weeks this week.

That's all! Take care everyone... I'm reading.. just not posting.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Claire cracks me up. This morning I was getting her out of the crib and I was doing my usual morning wake up song routine. Then I asked her "How ya doing this morning?" She looks at me and says "Pretty good!" Plain as could be.

Welcome back Pepper!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

so, my question would be, is it normal if your dc doesn't mimic you or say words back? ds only say mama, daddy and bye-bye. dh was asking me if we need to get him evaluated again since he's still at the same stage he was 2 months ago with only being able to say 3 words. he still signs though and understands what you're saying but has nothing verbal. thoughts, ideas suggestions?


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hey! peper and bannana! now we nancy too- are you out there?

melissa- so happy that you had a good time! how did dh do? and how did danny do overnight?

sharron anne- hey! where were you? too bad you missed the party it was really nice. we had a tons of great food and a lot of nice people- some that i didn't even know. our house was a hit- which pleases me so much b/c i spent a lot of time hanging pictues at the last min. Our new cat gus was a hit too- he just layed there with his big self right in the middle of the party- not moving for anyone- big feet or small hands.

anne- what do you think? is he understanding more than before? i bet that you don't need to worry. we had this kid at our party- two weeks older than eisa and he can walk up the stairs by himself and knows the names and noises of every animal on our fridge. BUT he can't use a screwdriver like our eisa! and i don't even think he knows what keys are for....
i think that kids seem so much smarter when they can verbalise it, but it isn't always so.

preg. michelle- so cute! yesterday eisa said to hilger "zeusa?" which means "cute" in german- every morning i dress her, she comes out and he sais "du bist so zeus eisa mousie" but this time he forgot and she was indeed wearing a real cute skirt. it is her first german word other than "nein!" (which funny enough she said before "no"- who do you think is using that word too much?)

hmm.. i had more to say but i have forgotten by now. mabye i will write more later.
oh, cute pictures bama! any weight gain yet?

mcs


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

oh yea, emmy i would love to see mark langean- screaming trees were my highschool world and his voice still moves me. i heard an interview with the girl from belle and sebastion on fresh air (or some show) and they just did an album together. i would sure like to hear that- have you heard of it?
mcs


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcs* 
oh yea, emmy i would love to see mark langean- screaming trees were my highschool world and his voice still moves me. i heard an interview with the girl from belle and sebastion on fresh air (or some show) and they just did an album together. i would sure like to hear that- have you heard of it?
mcs

Love it! Ballad of the Broken Seas is the name of it. He wrote and sang.
I saw her on that tour earlier this year (Isobel Campbell) and there were rumours that he was showing up unannounced on a couple of the tour dates. Sadly, he didn't at mine.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Michelle, all the boys seemed to do okay. Except for bedtime the second night. At one point, Miles was sent to his room, and dh had to put Danny, wailing, into his crib, to take a breather. (Been there!) Miles stuck his head out of his room, said, "You are a bad dad," and shut the door again.

I am already plotting my next get-away though ....

Anne, if it were me, I wouldn't worry because Danny still says mostly nothing. "Mamama," sometimes. He's signing more and more and he understands all sorts of directions, "Go put this in the dirty clothes." As I think I've mentioned, Miles didn't say anything 'til he was two, to the point I was a little concerned (he loved juice, but could only say "oos!" even though he was very motivated, and this was at like 20-22 months).

Speaking of motivation, I'm going to put the potty in the bathroom. Danny so wants to do everything we do, including dress himself and tie shoes, that it seems a shame not to at least make it available to him. Wouldn't that be awesome?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

WOW...Schuy cant say anything like that! He doesnt answer us at all...but he can hear.

We are going to start signing to him, in hopes that he can communicate better.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

page 3? where is everyone?
it's a cold rainy crappy day here. perfect for sleep


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

did we start a new thread and i just don't know about it?







or am i a big loser with no life except school and toddler chasing so i'm the only poster today. ooo, do i win a prize?







:


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Anne, please don't worry just yet. My nephew just turned 2 on Friday, and he has very few words. He understands everything that you say to him, and he's right on target everywhere else, developmentally. I think the ones who talk the slowest are the really great thinkers.









Anyway, my SIL had him evaluated, and she does have a speech therapist coming to the house, although, even he (the speech therapist) said it's not really necessary. He's not developmentally delayed at all, he just chooses to be the strong silent type.







My SIL feels better, though, having the therapist come, so it's working for their family.

If getting him evaluated will ease your mind, then by all means, do it. But, seriously, he's probably going to be the next Einstein.









mcs, I am SO sorry we missed the party! I really wanted to go, but Joey fell asleep at the birthday party, and stayed asleep the WHOLE way home! She'd have been super cranky if we woke her up.







And, of course, I left your phone number at home, so I couldn't call to tell you we weren't going to make it. I suck.
















But the good news is, we are SO close to each other, we really must get together someday soon!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi everybody. I never knew Pepper but I've heard you all talk about her and she sounds top-notch, so hi Pepper.

I'm here today wondering how long your kids sleep for. Sage usually sleeps from 8:30 pm - 6:00 am with about a 1 hour nap in the afternoon. This has gone down from sleeping 11 hours with a 2 hour nap. I thought they were supposed to sleep longer as they got older. I think I shouldn't have married an early-rising farm boy. I'm starting to feel that all our kids are going to take after him! She is cutting teeth right now (a long process that could very well be affecting her sleep patterns) but I'm worried she'll keep getting up earlier and earlier. I actually wouldn't mind her getting up so early if she would be in a good mood but she just whines all morning until her afternoon nap and has. a really short fuse. She's developed a new whine that makes her sound like a coyote. It was cute at first but now it just makes me so sad to hear. I tried to put her back down after she had her breakfast but she fought and fought, so I gave up. She's so tired though. Just rubbing her eyes, yawning and howling like a coyote. At least I get some extra cuddles, though!!

And yippee - I just noticed the new breastfeeding symbol







Very nice!!


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

And one more thing:

DH and I are going out for supper just the two of us for the first time since Sage was born. Very exciting! We've left her with our parents before but usually end up grocery shopping or something practical like that. This is our first real date and we need it!!!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

have fun heather!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Heather - Cullen usually takes a nap in the early afternoon for about 2 hours (if I'm lucky...it's more like 3 for the babysitter). He gets up at around 7, and goes to bed around 8:30.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

have fun heather! dh and i had our first night out not too long ago too! and then last week i had a night out "with the girls" -- that is, my old prenatal class... all the moms and no babies! it was really fun. we went to a spanish tapas restaurant and watched one of the other moms who is a flemenco dancer. she was amazing! now i know how she keeps so fit!

i got to hear baby #2's heartbeat today. that was nice. i also found out that i'm measuring big... my uterus is all the way up to my belly button at week 15 and i think it's suppoesd to be there at 20 (right?). i *know* i have my dates right... so maybe there's more than one in there? ahhh.. wouldn't that be wild? i don't think there is though... my mw said it might just be because this is #2 and things generally happen quickly/early with #2. i'm having the "anatomical" u/s in 3 weeks so then we will know for sure.

must go work on thesis!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hattoo* 
And yippee - I just noticed the new breastfeeding symbol







Very nice!!

This guy lives in the same town as me. I just sent a notice to the local tv station. Maybe he'll get a little publicity.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hattoo* 
This is our first real date and we need it!!!

Have fun! Enjoy being a couple!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis* 
i got to hear baby #2's heartbeat today. that was nice. i also found out that i'm measuring big... my uterus is all the way up to my belly button at week 15 and i think it's suppoesd to be there at 20 (right?). i *know* i have my dates right... so maybe there's more than one in there? ahhh.. wouldn't that be wild? i don't think there is though... my mw said it might just be because this is #2 and things generally happen quickly/early with #2. i'm having the "anatomical" u/s in 3 weeks so then we will know for sure.


I've showed more easier after #1. I measured ahead with Claire pretty much the entire time and she was my biggest.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

oh yeah, after all those miscarriages, I measured WAY big with dd and ds. In fact, I was showing at 6 weeks with both. Unbelievable.









and we get a day off Friday!! My parents are coming up, and just me and dh are going out!! Kid free!!

We cant decide what to do with ourselves!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

alone? what's that mean







? we have to wait til Christmas when my mum will watch ds and then we get to go to the movies


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey, has anyone heard from angel (Bonnie)?? It occurred to me last night that she disappeared very abruptly.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom* 
and we get a day off Friday!! My parents are coming up, and just me and dh are going out!! Kid free!!

We cant decide what to do with ourselves!









1. dinner
2. hotel room


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
Hey, has anyone heard from angel (Bonnie)?? It occurred to me last night that she disappeared very abruptly.

Emmy, I was just thinking about her recently. We've not heard from her in a long time.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

well, we are on page 13- maybe if someone starts a new thread bonnie will come back. seems like she stopped writting as often after she got the new house and then suddenly not at all.

sharron anne- yea, we should try again after thanksgiving till then we have a crazy schedule.

speaking of which- melissa- it is final, we are coming to cleveland on the tuesday and wensday before thanksgiving. it will be a quick trip, but if we can work it out, it would be nice to meet you. i know that hilger wants to go to the art museam on tues.- are you anywhere close? i guess that we will leave early afternoon on wens. so we can help my mom prepare for the next day.

did i mention that my brother gets out of prison for thanksgiving? oyo boy-o another great holiday coming up. hopefully though, i will be able to meet my new neice. it is also my fathers 60th b-day which is why i finnally consented to go.

heather- hope that you had a great time last night!

melissa- that was really nice of you to send the announcment to the tv station. i hope he gets a lot of press for it.

so these are the things that fill eisa's time when we are at home-
keys, keys, keys which key will work?
put a chopstick in the hole in the floor or pretend it is a screwdriver
"changing" babies diapers and rocking them
covering anything that could be a baby with anything that could be a blanket
in-out in-out of rocking chair
books and books
sitting in a big box in the dining room
chasing cats
more keys keys keys

what are the rest up to these days?

over and out
mcs


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Mcs, would love to see you -- we should pm each other and get emails, phones, etc. Is the Art Museum open? It's been closed for renovations for a while -- be warned that if it is open, it is only in a very limited way. The Natural History Museum is right next door, so maybe Hilger could get his art fix and we could visit with the kids at the other museum.

Had a fun morning visiting a fire station and then seeing some old LLL friends for lunch. We were all talking about adopting, having a third child, etc. -- nice to know I'm not the only one feeling very ambivalent.

Danny still loves to empty things out, esp. the DVD/video cabinet and Miles's dresser drawers.

and he said "juice" the other day!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

claire loves hiding in a big box. She'll disappear for a bit and then crawl out shouting "Boo!" I also have a bunch of boxes from creative memories that she likes to have stacked so she can knock them down.

My latest idea to distract her during dirty diaper changes (she has at least 3 a day because of all of the fiber/bulk in her vegan diet) is to play this Working Out Care Bear. It sings songs and moves a bit. She gets a kick out of it and it keeps her hands out of the diaper region.

Speaking of diapers. Someone must be desparate for pampers points. I bought a pack of diapers at the grocery store and while in the check out line I noticed a small hole in the packaging on the side. It was so small I didn't think too much about it until I got home and opened the package. Someone broke through the package so as to get the pampers points.







: I would have liked them since I actually bought the diapers.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

MCLisa...







i'll be sure to share that info with dh!!

And bonnie , the last time she posted, said that she was so busy with house disaster/repair in the new place, that she had no time to post!

I'll start us a new t hread....


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...48#post6555948


----------

